# Elapid relocation



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 5, 2011)

Thought Id make a thread for snake catchers to show off their rescued / relocated venomous snakes.
Me 1st


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Braidotti (Jan 5, 2011)

The copper head pic is awesome, you should send some of your pics off to go in a calander


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 5, 2011)

Ditto the above; love the copper HEAD shot and the smiling Tiger!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 5, 2011)

nice pics, love the tiger


----------



## James..94 (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice pics Baz


----------



## r3ptilian (Jan 5, 2011)

love the big EB baz, Alot of people dont believe they exist on the peninsula. Was it very defensive when you caught it? Most of the ones I have found in that area are pretty well behaved.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome Red-bellied, looks nice.


----------



## ollie (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice Brown Barry, where about's on the peninsula did it come from? Have you come across many on the Mornington Peninsula?


----------



## grizz (Jan 5, 2011)

good thread baz, i got this one on Saturday but their dog got it first unfortunately.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 5, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Awesome Red-bellied, looks nice.



That's a copperhead. No RBB in those pics.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 5, 2011)

Is that poor fella in care now Grizz?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Grizz, that eb injury dosnt look to serious, degloving like this looks horrible but with a good saline wash and proper care they do recover if no internal damage has happened.
@ Reptilian, do i know you?This brown was caught at Moonah Links..I havnt seen a lot of browns and i suspect this one was a hitchhiker as there was a delivery of building materials ect there.
Im open to believing there is a breeding population of browns on the peninsula but still i think they originated from gravid females hitching a ride here.
This one had a very calm nature and loved posing for pics.
Ollie, this is the first brownsnake callout for me on the peninsula a dead one was found on the road by James Scott last year.
Other local catchers have found them around Boneo and towards Flinders.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 5, 2011)

DugitesView attachment 180230
View attachment 180241
View attachment 180242


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2011)

Love the pic of the copper head


----------



## dragon170 (Jan 5, 2011)

Love tjhis thread brilliant idea. Would like to see locationsand species of each shown though, because I always like seeing the variations between areas of different species and sometimes in the same area. Love the shots Baz


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jan 5, 2011)

What a great Idea for a thread ssssnakeman! I shall be putting up some photos soon ;-)


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 5, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> That's a copperhead. No RBB in those pics.


 
Oh.
Still, looks nice.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## cement (Jan 5, 2011)

Good idea and you take great photos mate.
Here is some little ones, I don't take many photos but I'll find some more if I have time.
Cheers


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 5, 2011)

An EB that i removed a little while ago


----------



## grizz (Jan 6, 2011)

The skin laying back wasn't this fellas problem, from the bite and shake of the dog his back was cactus. The pics don't show the apparent dislocation, after a discussion with with the WIRES reptile coordinator we decided he wasn't viable. I was a little concerned when he didn't try to kill me at midday at around 33c.


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 6, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> An EB that i removed a little while ago



He looks REALLY mad!


----------



## ollie (Jan 6, 2011)

A few recent jobs around Frankston


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 6, 2011)

sarah_m said:


> He looks REALLY mad!



Yes he was, it was in a fire pile that was lit a little to fast lol, so he was lucky to live.


----------



## ollie (Jan 6, 2011)

The Diamond was an escaped pet found on a callout (sorry Barry not an elapid!) - returned to owner

The Tiger and the copperhead were both caught up in bird netting an all to common occurance these days

I'll try and find some more pics


----------



## Jackson (Jan 6, 2011)

WB caught in my bosses office and released into sandhills around site(far nth sth aust)


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 9, 2011)

It's beyond me why anyone would want these little guys relocated! I found it basking communally and suspect a gravid female (?). Now residing in our patch of suburban bush (which is crawling with small skinks). Hope it's discernable (taken from mobile phone)


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Another dugite

View attachment 180962
View attachment 180964


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 11, 2011)

This week i have been out to tigers, another whitelipped whip and smalleyed snakes..5 of them under some crazypaving at Merricks..


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 11, 2011)

baz you catch all the stunners on callouts down your way,everything i catch on callouts is fairly ordinary in suburban sydney
but i find some great snakes when i go herping


----------



## aspidito (Jan 11, 2011)

A great thread.
This one is from the Moomba gas & oil plant far north SA, I have been fortunate to have captured a few of these. (P. aspidorhyncha)
In the bag......





and release.......


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 11, 2011)

aspidito said:


> A great thread.
> This one is from the Moomba gas & oil plant far north SA, I have been fortunate to have captured a few of these. (P. aspidorhyncha)
> In the bag......
> and release.......



Have you found any other brown species where you find aspydorychna?


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 12, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> View attachment 180138
> View attachment 180137
> View attachment 180136
> View attachment 180135


Nice pics Baz, who is that "bloke" in the picture? ha ha.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 13, 2011)

You're talking about that crazy Dutchman?
Funny bloke huh.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 13, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> You're talking about that crazy Dutchman?
> Funny bloke huh.



That's him, he's having a ball, love the pics of that copperhead simply STUNNING! Keep up the "entertaining" Baz & many thanks.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jan 14, 2011)

This little bloke was hit by a whipper snipper. he seems to be healing up well and should be released in another week or so.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 15, 2011)

Good on you Troy, where is the injury?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 16, 2011)

This is a new one for me! The home owner reckons this poor little fella was being chewn on by a much larger animal prior to our arrival. Not much movement there, so I hope he makes it. We've called him "Chewy"!!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jan 16, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Good on you Troy, where is the injury?


 The injury is up close to his neck. he is so lucky to survive! the whipper snipper only just cut a small way through. I reckon another coat of paint and he probably wouldn't be with us today.
He is doing really well now. I have him booked in for the vet again tomorrow to get the all clear.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 26, 2011)

Reviving a good thread, here's an EB from today!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful EB Varanus.

An EB I came accross today. I was just behind the car that hit him. I was so angry!


----------



## najanaja (Jan 27, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> Reviving a good thread, here's an EB from today!


 
thats a hot looking EB, when i used to breed them they all looked like that,,
then after a few sheds they just went back to the norm...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice looking snake IV, I have noticed,down here, that we have had a lot less call outs, for this time of year, than in previous years.
During the drought, snakes moved more, and encountered people more often.
With so much water around, they dont need to travel from house to house in search of it.
Thats my theory anyway..

So far..See what happens if/when it warms up.


----------



## dragon170 (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't had any good call outs this year yet either, every time I get called out it seems to be a blue tounge, mistaken for a tiger lol On the other hand there seems to be blueys every where this year


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 30, 2011)

Exactly Dragon, the end of the drought has signalled a change,
Copperheads and tigersnakes here have been replaced by small eyeds and whitelips,


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 30, 2011)

I was talking to a catcher in Alice Springs a few years ago when he was moving upto Darwin. He said that 90% of his calls were to houses with or near a swimming pool and had dogs. Water to attract the snake and a dog to alert the owners. 




ssssnakeman said:


> Nice looking snake IV, I have noticed,down here, that we have had a lot less call outs, for this time of year, than in previous years.
> During the drought, snakes moved more, and encountered people more often.
> With so much water around, they dont need to travel from house to house in search of it.
> Thats my theory anyway..
> ...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 30, 2011)

I might have to eat my words re. my last post here.
This morning, two callouts, one copperhead in Portsea and a tigersnake in Cranbourne.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 30, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> View attachment 183860
> I might have to eat my words re. my last post here.
> This morning, two callouts, one copperhead in Portsea and a tigersnake in Cranbourne.



I was going to join in the chorus of not much about, but have had a few in the last two days, all angry pants EB's!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Some great looking snakes you guys have there. The only little guys i find are stupid blind snakes!! The first one we found was in the kitchen  You should have seen mums face when my little bro screamed out "Theres a snake in the kitchen" Priceless! The blinds are still good too!


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2011)

I have had minimal calls ,the ones I have had have been carpets mainly ,but did a rbb the other day ..took me two days to catch it ..was hiding in a flat ,there was so much filth and junk in this old blokes home I am surprised I found it at all ...only for the fresh crap on the floor did I believe that a snake could be still in there ..poor thing mustve wanted out as much as I did when I entered the stinky place ..anyway will get some pics up ,even though Baz reckons I take crap pics  which I do ... ha ha


----------



## ElapidSnakeCatch (Jan 30, 2011)

Just came upon this Forum and this Thread. I'm a Snake Catcher from Geelong and thought that I would post some of the Elapids that i've caught and relocated. Love the photos that have seen posted so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice work there ElapidSnakeCatch


----------



## ElapidSnakeCatch (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's another one of a Tiger from the weekend just gone.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice Tigers and Copperheads, I swap ya for some Brownies!!

Here's a new one for me from last night. I believe it's Parasuta Dwyeri (?) Specci little things, but very hard to get the detail with such a small animal.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is a nice looking tiger I relocated in Warrandyte awhile back. The landowner wasn't too keen having it in his woodpile. It also happened to be hiding under the last peice of wood I moved in the pile and was overjoyed at being found...finally :lol:  I released him at a nearby creek where he was away from houses. He still didn't look terribly impressed


----------



## ElapidSnakeCatch (Feb 2, 2011)

Thats a nice looking Tiger, and to think that he was not greatful of his new home away from any harm.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 9, 2011)

One from today; this was reported as an EB and turned out to be the biggest Marsh Snake I've ever encountered!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats a huge marshy IV.
Here is a couple of pics of a smalleyed and a whitelipped being milked for arvu.
The whitelip bit a guy in Frankston and we identified it for the hospitol.
Then Ken from arvu rang and asked if they could get some venom from it.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 10, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Thats a huge marshy IV.
> Here is a couple of pics of a smalleyed and a whitelipped being milked for arvu.
> The whitelip bit a guy in Frankston and we identified it for the hospitol.
> Then Ken from arvu rang and asked if they could get some venom from it.
> ...



How much did you get out of them?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 10, 2011)

Only a drop or two out of each Gordo, but it is enough for all the usual tests ect.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Feb 10, 2011)

That's incredible ssssnakeman.


----------



## ElapidSnakeCatch (Feb 16, 2011)

Had two today. The first a Copperhead from Ocean Grove, the other a Tiger from Lara. Hear are a couple of photos. .


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 16, 2011)

Great pics elapidsnakecatch..
and thanks Troy
Yes, a few hot days and the calls start to come..This week has been copperheads and tigers and i had a m.o.p send me this pic so i could identify the snake her cat dragged in..


Anyone want to have a go at id'ing this half a snake?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn cats! 

I'll go Copperhead or White-Lipped!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 16, 2011)

A different
view


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Feb 16, 2011)

I hate cats!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh no, I mentioned the "c" word..Ill stick to the topic in future


----------



## ElapidSnakeCatch (Feb 17, 2011)

I would have to say that it could be Yellow-faced Whip Snake (Demansia psammophis)
my reasoning for this out came is due to that I could count about 13 Midbody scales with maybe another 2 that I can not see due to the photo angle. From the bellied shot I can see that there are a fair few undivided subcaudal scales. It appears to have a divided anal plate. So that is what I would say that it is with the photos that are provided.*
*


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 17, 2011)

Geez Barry, you have lost a heap of weight LOL...good to see your still helping our elapids.

Marc


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah Marc, this time last year i was knocking on 120 kg and having trouble just getting off the couch..Now,after changing a few eating habits, im down to 90 kg 
@ Elapidsnakecatch,not much chance of it being a yellowfaced whipsnake as they dont occur in this area.
It was a whitelipped whipsnake


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2011)

*small eyed snake*

called out to catch this small eyed snake in a persons pool. bad pic as taken on my crappy phone....

cheers steve.....


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 20, 2011)

No pic.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2011)

here is the pic

cheers steve


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 21, 2011)

Gotta love smalleyeds, I found these 5 when a guy rang me and said he saw a snake dissappear into a hole in his crazy paving.


After pulling up a few pavers the snakes started appearing out of holes in the sand.
Reminded me the snake scene from Indiana Jones.
This pic is from the release and it was cool morning and the snakes were relaxed.
A bite from one of these can ruin your day and possibly more so please dont try this at home..


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 21, 2011)

The Northerns seem to aggregate aswell. Not unusual to find 2 or 3 in the same spot.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2011)

*marsh snake*



ssssnakeman said:


> Gotta love smalleyeds, I found these 5 when a guy rang me and said he saw a snake dissappear into a hole in his crazy paving.
> 
> View attachment 187398
> After pulling up a few pavers the snakes started appearing out of holes in the sand.
> ...


 
i have found small eyed snakes to very placid during the cool days but at night i have found them to become nervous thrash about etc... weird behaviour...might have something to do with them being nocturnal. or locality, small eyes lol ......other wise yeah i think there great

called out to remove this rough scaled snake today from lake cathie......house is surrounded by reserve...let it go just meters away...


cheers steve

called out to capture and release this marsh snake.... behind
a book shelf..... at light house beach this morning before going for a surf...what great way to start the day ..
cute little fella....

cheers steve


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 28, 2011)

Great pics mate, thanks for that.
I can't say Ive noticed a change in temperment of smalleyeds according to the time of day but Ill watch out for that in the future.
Probably a locality thing as you say.
I was away on the weekend and couldnt respond to snake calls.There were two for snakes trapped in engine bays of cars...coincidence...or global warming ??.. .
Another for a man who had to have a bluetongue removed..***?
A tigersnake on a golf course and an unidentified snake in a shed..
Had to pass them on unfortunatly.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 8, 2011)

I picked this little bloke up today at Harvey Norman behind a wardrobe in the bed-room department.
So little and so cute!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice Troy, yesterday I was called out to this rbb.It was in a factory in Bentliegh.
I had to smash my way through a wall to get to it though.


----------



## ElapidSnakeCatch (Mar 17, 2011)

Had a call out for a Copperhead at Leopold. It had gotten itself caught in some Bird Netting and I had to cut it ouy. There was minor inpressions from the netting bet no damage to the Copperhead. it was a bit tired from strugling to get out that it got itself tanged more. 
Took some photos of when it was in the netting and after I relocated it. View attachment 191180
View attachment 191179
View attachment 191181
View attachment 191182
View attachment 191183


----------



## baxtor (Mar 17, 2011)

ElapidSnakeCatch said:


> Had a call out for a Copperhead at Leopold. It had gotten itself caught in some Bird Netting and I had to cut it ouy. There was minor inpressions from the netting bet no damage to the Copperhead. it was a bit tired from strugling to get out that it got itself tanged more.
> Took some photos of when it was in the netting and after I relocated it. View attachment 191180
> View attachment 191179
> View attachment 191181
> ...



The fine bird netting some people put over their fruit trees is evil stuff for snakes. They should at least keep it clear of the ground.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 17, 2011)

Ive removed snake and other animals from all sorts of birdnetting,the fine as well as the corded stuff, dead and alive, i bloody hate the **** :x


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2011)

*red bellied black caught in bird netting*

This big red bellied black was found in bird netting inside a garden shed today... then later released to a lagoon with lily pads frogs you name it "heaven" this snake seemed very thankful when I let it go.... 

That netting is torture...........


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 20, 2011)

[email protected]: Good Job mate. That looks like a nice fat one too.


----------



## cement (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeh talking of netting... this one was not only caught in the net but in the process of being annihilated by 100's of green ants.

The first thing was pour water over him and get the ants off, even while cutting him out of the net I was still having to stop and pour water over him, which made him very slippery to head. So also had to wipe him dry.Though he was biting the rag i was using to wipe the ants off his nose and eyes I think he was just so exhausted from his ordeal he came good when released into the nearby creek and took off.


----------



## ElapidSnakeCatch (Mar 20, 2011)

ElapidSnakeCatch said:


> Had a call out for a Copperhead at Leopold. It had gotten itself caught in some Bird Netting and I had to cut it ouy. There was minor inpressions from the netting bet no damage to the Copperhead. it was a bit tired from strugling to get out that it got itself tanged more.
> Took some photos of when it was in the netting and after I relocated it. View attachment 191180
> View attachment 191179
> View attachment 191181
> ...


Don't know what happen to the photos, so will try to repost them.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 23, 2011)

When Im driving around the wine country here i see huge fields of grapes draped with this birdnetting.We have pulled dead parrots, bats, antichinus, echidna and of course snakes and bluetongues.
We managed to stop the local Bunnings from stocking it bit it's really these large orchids that dont use it properly that take their toll on the wildlife.
Id like to pinch these pics of the snakes in the netting to add to my album with your permission.
Thanks [email protected], Cement and ElapidSnakeCatch


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2011)

*netting*



ssssnakeman said:


> When Im driving around the wine country here i see huge fields of grapes draped with this birdnetting.We have pulled dead parrots, bats, antichinus, echidna and of course snakes and bluetongues.
> We managed to stop the local Bunnings from stocking it bit it's really these large orchids that dont use it properly that take their toll on the wildlife.
> Id like to pinch these pics of the snakes in the netting to add to my album with your permission.
> Thanks [email protected], Cement and ElapidSnakeCatch



here are a couple more pics for you ssssnakeman not vens but pics on this subject
some of these post are going to our media in port macquarie to get people to be responsable enough not to use this stuff...
both these snake survived and where released back to there habitat....


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 23, 2011)

****ful stuff!!

I've visited people in our area who tell me they deliberately use the stuff around their fence lines to trap snakes, because "that's what dad did"! So, instead of the snake moving through their property, they end up with a large angry Brown trapped in the garden for their dogs to find, or, worse stll, their young children!!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is an EB I got yesterday.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice one... judging by the file name you got it at St Pauls?? i got a mate working in the ADI site said they are everywhere!


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 23, 2011)

i love those juvi eb's we get a few mature eb's up here that retain there banding like that


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 23, 2011)

A young copperhead, just caught this one in Narrewarren.Ah the vid isnt working,,try again later






can i post a facebook vid here?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice little EB, Troy!


----------



## baxtor (Mar 23, 2011)

this is net damage on a copperhead. Must have been like having your finger nails ripped off.
The pics were taken after a period of recuperation.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice copperhead baxtor, i like this colour. I wont post some of the pics that i have of net damage because they are to gruesome and Iv posted them before here anyway.
Here is my but starring in another snake catcher video ...dam it.
[video=youtube;6-7AGofa8Zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-7AGofa8Zk[/video]
Today in Narrewarren


----------



## baxtor (Mar 23, 2011)

geez barry, he's gunna get lost in that bag.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 23, 2011)

I know, i was expecting a four footer from the phonecall, anyway, 
the bag works well with big snakes and small ones, 
and guess what, 
Im taking orders for them at the moment and in the process of knocking up about a dozen or so and see if anyone likes them.
They come in black and white.

and one size fits all hoops or they can be made to measure.


----------



## ElapidSnakeCatch (Mar 23, 2011)

ssssnakeman thats ok to use the photos of the Copperhead that was in the bird netting. Here is some more of another copperhead in some more netting from tonight. Very exhausted by the time I got there to cut him out. This one was near Drysdale. My 8yr old Daughter wanted to get it out of the bag when I went to release it. Seeing that the temp had dropped alot and that the copperhead was exhausted and quite relaxed and that I was in arm shot of her, well here are the photos.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 24, 2011)

There's some beaut elapids in this thread. Thanks to everyone who posted pics up and who do this great work for their communities.
With all due respect ElapidSnakeCatch, I don't think it's wise to let your daughter handle a large, potentially deadly, wild elapid. I know you mention the circumstances put things in her favour and that she's within arms reach of you, but no matter how fast you may be, a large elapid is much faster. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/elapidsnakecatch-27210/


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2011)

Another beautiful copperhead saved by from the net, well done ElapidSnakeCatch. I dont think your kid was in any danger and i applaud you giving her a go and posting the pic here.
You might cop a bit of flack but i think it's great that the shows interest like this, (hope she keeps the interest) and wants to give it a go.
Cheers

@ Bushman, Im sure if either of my kids showed the slightest interest in what I do and asked to help with a release, I would not say no to them.Kids reflexes are generally pretty good and the cold, tired copperhead must have been ok or ESC would not have let his daughter hook and tail it.We gotta learn sometime and what better opportunity than with this snake under the supervision of da.
When I was 8 I kept copperheads and tigersnakes in fishtanks next to my bed.
Im sure you (Bushman) experienced elapids at an early age to.
p.s. Love your input Bushman


----------



## Bushman (Mar 24, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Another beautiful copperhead saved by from the net, well done ElapidSnakeCatch. I dont think your kid was in any danger and i applaud you giving her a go and posting the pic here.
> You might cop a bit of flack but i think it's great that the shows interest like this, (hope she keeps the interest) and wants to give it a go.
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Likewise ssssnakeman, I love your contributions here and respect your work and opinions; however on this occasion we'll have to agree to disagree. To say that she was not in _any_ danger is not right. With young budding herpers looking at this it would be remiss of us not to warn them that this is a dangerous activity. At least the obligatory "kiddies, don't try this at home" is warranted. 

As you know, I've been catching herps since I was young (~six). In fact I brought my first big elapid home at about this age but it was d.o.r. thankfully. I know that ESC would have assessed the situation carefully and was by no means reckless on this occasion but she was still exposed to the risk of a potentially fatal bite.

I know that I'm a Safety Sam about elapid handling but there's a reason why I've never been bitten despite many years of snake relocation. I don't take unnecessary risks. No offense Baz but can you boast the same record? 
I'm sure you'll agree Baz, that as experienced snake handlers, we need to be careful about the message we send to young herpers.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2011)

No offence taken Bushman, for the record though, Ive never been envenomated by a snake apart from the whitelipped that bit me last month.
When I was about 14 ('77) I was rushed to Echuca hospitol after being bitten on the ankle by a rbb in Barmah forest.
Straight away they gave me antivenom for the bite, which wasn't needed because no venom was injected by the snake, I got nicely sick from the antivenine though

Anyway, 

I was called out to another copperhead this morning.
This one was in a shed full of crap,bikes, tools, canoes, tarps, mowers,palletes,
bags o fertiser...kitchen sinks ect,,
you get the idea.
Once again, I get there and there is a guy leaning on a shovel..He had already scared the crap out of this snake, throwing stuff at it and chasing it around and it was quite pissy when i finally caught it.


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2011)

ElapidSnakeCatch - Where do you usually do your releases around the Geelong area? I'm also in Geelong and it's good to finally see that somebody else from the area!


----------



## ElapidSnakeCatch (Mar 24, 2011)

Bushman thank you for you comments and I can see what you are saying. By no means am I saying that It is ok for young children to go and play with wild Elapids, but when she ask if it would be alright for her to get it out of the bag I first hesitated and thought it throw fully and took in everything possible before going ahead. I was Just out of the photo shot on the left of the photo. I started catching Elapids at the age of 14 (late bloomer. LOL) and have been catching them for 24yrs and have not been tagged yet. Must be doing something right. The only reason that I allowed her to do so was because of the reasons that I listed above, Had it been a Tiger or an EB them I would have said no at that. Once again, thank you for your comments.

Now , blakehose, I've had my bussiness going in Geelong for the past 13yrs and It all depends on where the call out comes from....
Will need to catch up with you as it is good to hear that there is another contact in the Geelong area.


----------



## Braidotti (Mar 24, 2011)

It`s a nice change, to see people being civil on a APS thread.


----------



## blakehose (Mar 24, 2011)

ElapidSnakeCatch said:


> Now , blakehose, I've had my bussiness going in Geelong for the past 13yrs and It all depends on where the call out comes from....[/FONT]
> Will need to catch up with you as it is good to hear that there is another contact in the Geelong area.



Yeah definitely, I know a few hotspots for Copperheads if you want to see a few! Not a bad looking little population either...


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 26, 2011)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> Nice one... judging by the file name you got it at St Pauls?? i got a mate working in the ADI site said they are everywhere!



Yeah, It was at St Pauls Grammar. 
Is your mate the bloke I was told about that they have employed full time at the ADI site just to remove all the snakes that get in the way of the construction and stuff??
That's what I was told anyway? if so, who is it?

Nice to see your little girl is getting into it and isn't afraid of snakes!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 29, 2011)

A few weeks ago I got a call to remove a tigersnake from a sprinkler box, the caller said it was huge and scary and hissed at him.
When I got there I lifted the sprinkler box and found this old guy surrounded by broken snail shells.
He had been living in there for a while eating snails but the owner of the place said he had to go as
he was scared of because it was a reptile.
Got a pic or two and let him go.Not an elapid but it has gone a bit quiet here now as far as relocations go.


----------



## ElapidSnakeCatch (Mar 29, 2011)

Found this Sign A few months ago on the M1 between Little River and Avalon turn off's. (Geelong bound) The sign was on Melbourne Water treatment feilds near Point Wilson. Could not see it from the road the other day when coming back from Melbourne. Glad that I got a photo of it when I did.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 29, 2011)

There is one of those in Rosebud to, cool huh.
Today i had to go to Frankston again for another copperhead so i took some footage, or rather, the punter took it.
The new freeway work is causing havok with the local wildlife.[video=youtube;SuT8ldhnJQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuT8ldhnJQI[/video]


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Apr 1, 2011)

A Yellow Faced Whip Snake I got today.


----------



## ElapidSnakeCatch (Apr 1, 2011)

*WARNING THE FOLLOWING MAY BE UPSETTING TO SOME.*
Had a call out for a Tiger in Lara. The resident called “000” and was given the number to the Melbourne Zoo. They were having trouble getting someone to go to the call out down to Geelong. I got the call from their daughter. When I got there (within 15mins) I found a Tiger about 3foot long caught under a clear plastic blinds on the patio, from the roof to the ground. Where the bottom of the blind came down to the ground it was screwed to a board to stop it from being blown around. After removing the Tiger from its predicament, I noticed that there was no movement from its lower back. It had a large open laceration where it was pinned. The residents had two foxy’s that had it bailed up. The wind was moving the base of the blind and was banging against its spine. After checking its spin, I had suspecting that it had broken it back. (Due to that it had been pinned for awhile and had no movement from the point that it was pinned) I took the Tiger Snake to Lara Vets to get it checked out properly. I’ve been there to Lara Vets to do talks to them and to the Lara public. After going in to talk to the Vet, I took the Tiger Snake in to be looked at. As I thought, its spine had been severed and broken. The only thing that we could do was the most humane thing and euthanize it from its pain. After the Vet gave it a ‘Green Dream’ the Tiger Snake was at rest. Took some photos when it was pinned and the laceration.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 2, 2011)

That sux ESC, just a tragic thing to happen. Not to keen on green dream being used on reptiles either, but thats another story.
Nice whipsnake Troy, at least it had a happier ending..
Heres the copperhead from that video, posted it before but Ill put it here to cos I like the pics.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear that ESC, I hate when they have to be euthanased, but like you said it is the most humane thing to do sometimes.
Thanks ssssnakeman!


----------



## ElapidSnakeCatch (Apr 5, 2011)

Had a call out to a Child Care Centre at lunch time today. When I got there, one of the teachers had a bucket over it and was standing on the bucket to stop it getting out. What had happened was one of the children was about to pick it up thinking it was a skink. The teacher saw him bending down to pick it up and quickly grabbed him to stop him from picking it up. Then she covered it with the bucket. It was a juvenile Tiger.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Apr 5, 2011)

Close call. Thank god there was a quick thinking teacher on hand who was obviously not too fazed by snakes. Was it a good season for Tigers this tear? Most of the ones I had to relocate when I lived down in the Latrobe Valley were Lowland Copperheads but they were closely followed in numbers by Tigers.


----------



## cement (Apr 5, 2011)

This guy from pearl Beach.
You can use my photos Baz. I appreciate you asking.

Last year I relocated heaps of death adders, diamonds and swampies.
This year it is all RBBs and green tree. more golden crowned this year then last too.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks cement, I"d love to be relocating adders..not much call for it down here.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZzaTFfJzJ2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzaTFfJzJ2k[/video]
Yesterdays effort.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 24, 2011)

"Are they very venemous at this time of year" haha.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Wallypod (Apr 25, 2011)

all these catchers....anyone want to give some one new to this a chance with some work experience? done the course got the tools just want some one to let me tag along....


----------



## fauce (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, here are some Elapids i rescued this year for Wires. I live on the northside of sydney. It is quite damp where i live. Vast majority of the snakes i get calls for are Diamonds, gree tree snakes and golden crowns. But had a few Red Bellies this year too. most of these pics taken at release...


----------



## Renenet (Apr 25, 2011)

Some great pictures there, Fauce. 

You make catching elapids look so easy, ssssnakeman!


----------



## CamdeJong (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's a nice EB I got at Woodgate Beach near Childers, QLD. Ended up being just shy of 6 foot, but healthy as. Always good to see them like this. And don't ask about the hair, not the first priority during uni holidays =D


----------



## chewbacca (Apr 25, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> "Are they very venemous at this time of year" haha.


 
haha yeah i laughed alot too hah! nice stuff snakeman


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 25, 2011)

SnakeyTroy said:


> View attachment 197103


 
What's that?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Baby Brown.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 26, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Thanks cement, I"d love to be relocating adders..not much call for it down here.


 

nah barry you wouldnt like them there the most boring elapid relocation there is


----------



## Dan40D (Apr 26, 2011)

Great shots all, some of those copperheads are awsome looking snakes.

As a matter of interest, do you guys charge for this service or just do it out of the goodness of your heart for the welfare of all involved??


----------



## grizz (Apr 26, 2011)

i do it for fun with WIRES!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 26, 2011)

i am a fulltime professional snake catcher and my company charges a callout fee.I am on call 24/7 though and often get called out in the middle of the night and always respond straight away,going straight to the job with no delay anytime of the day.
I still take part in many wildlife rescues for free however,where there is an injured or trapped animal.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 26, 2011)

I do it for fun to but I do charge depending on the situation and the client but i do a lot of pro-bono work and free stuff for wildlife victoria as well.

Today i was called to the local police station to pick up a snake that was being used to threaten police in a stand off.

After the arrest they rang me and asked if I could go there and see what was actually in the bag. 

It turned out to be a young local tiger snake, 
nothing exotic, 
but still a nice looking tiger.

The cops said the prisoner claimed he had found the snake at work.
I will post some video ( maybe pics)of this later on.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 26, 2011)

just including a couple of recent pics from some snakes ive had to relocate.
The vast majority are not worth a mention really ,mainly Black snakes by the dozens,but by far my favourite regular are eastern brown snakes as i enjoy catching and handling this species.

i do get most sydney species turn up but these two are very pretty






this adder from little wobby





this beautiful tiger from just off gymea bay road, Gymea


----------



## Renenet (Apr 26, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Today i was called to the local police station to pick up a snake that was being used to threaten police in a stand off.



:lol: That's a new one.


----------



## ollie (Apr 26, 2011)

View attachment 197333

A little copperhead I removed from a property in Somerville this weekend. Looked like it had sustained a decent injury previously which has repaired amazingly well. Amazing it survived a trauma of this size. Lawnmower, shovel, cat?


----------



## cement (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice tiger there Rob! Yep the adders are too easy, except the one that was on the path next to the garden which I accidently spooked and it took off before i got my hook out. I had to tail it four times to keep bringing it back onto the path, out of thick grass, while i juggled for the hook and the whole time saying to myself "don't be tailing adders you fool"!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 26, 2011)

Love your work Rob, Ollie, the copperhead look pretty good, 
the wound could have inflicted on it when it was young, 
by a bird of some sort maybe?.
Anyway, here is some footage from tonight at the police station...
[video=youtube;aueDr2DOMVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aueDr2DOMVQ[/video]


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 26, 2011)

well cant say where the exact location the tiger is from so id say its a keeper barry!!


----------



## HypnoticSlither (Apr 26, 2011)

wow... you guys are amazing  keep up the good work guys! we need alot more like you out there.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 26, 2011)

Did I hear there was a scorpion there as well?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 26, 2011)

Nah rob. the guy picked the snake up froom a building site in Rosebud so Ill relocate it there. 
I wouldn't be able to keepanyway. 
If i can't determine the locale Im obligated to euthanise them,
In Vic they can't be kept, generally speaking.



Renenet said:


> Did I hear there was a scorpion there as well?


 
Yes there was some sort of scorpion in the box, that had the bagged snake in it.






Anyone know the species of the scorpion?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 27, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Love your work Rob, Ollie, the copperhead look pretty good,
> the wound could have inflicted on it when it was young,
> by a bird of some sort maybe?.
> Anyway, here is some footage from tonight at the police station...
> [video=youtube;aueDr2DOMVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aueDr2DOMVQ[/video]


 
I have to say you always seem to make dealing with tigers easy. Not that I am going to start picking them up in a huury


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's one that's a little different.

Northern shovel-nosed, Brachyurophis roperi. Some kids gave it to me when they dug it up while they were digging for worm to use as bait.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 27, 2011)

That is different Gordo, lucky it didn't go fishing with the kids. 
Some of the containers that I have recieved snakes in from MOPs have been different to.Last week a guy bought a small copperhead around in a 25 ltr bucket from a building site with glad wrap taped to the top and airholes poked into the plastic.
Bottles,ice buckets, vases, cans, a few years ago a fella bought his vaccum cleaner over thinking he had a snake in,,,was just a shoelace but you know what i mean


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah i had a death adder handed to me in a bucket with fly wire taped down as the lid before. And a brown handed to me in a plastic bag...


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 27, 2011)

what amazes me is these people are so scared yet they still manage to get thesnake through the mouth of a coke bottle???


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 27, 2011)

I just got back from Frankston where a dog was bitten after it attacked a tigersnake. 

A few minutes after being bitten, the dog, a Shi tzu, started vomiting and the went into convultions, 
it had been taken to the vet by the time I arrived.

While I was looking for the snake in the jungle of a backyard, the vet rang and said the dog was dead.

The dogs owner tells me that the dog was "great" at catching lizards and I told him that's the reason your dog is dead.

I never got to see the snake as it had escaped the yard or was laying llow or dead from injuries.


----------



## saximus (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome thread guys. Some really nice looking snakes (even though I have no idea what most of them are). I hope you don't mind me hijacking for a minute and asking this here but you guys all seem reasonable and if I make a new thread it will turn into a typical APS war/slinging match. 
I got a call the other night from my GF's uncle saying they had some sort of snake in their yard and asking what they should do. He tried to describe it to me saying they thought it was a whip snake but I have no clue when it comes to elapids (turned out to be an EB). I told him to just leave it alone and even go inside for 15 minutes and it would probably be gone when he came back. He didn't seem too happy with that answer but left it at that. I saw him at a family gathering last week and asked him what happened and he proceeded to tell me about how he harassed the snake for about half an hour by throwing rocks at it which make it really mad (who'd have thought!). After it got really fired up and started trying to go him he cut it in half with a shovel and left it. Then when he came back 15 minutes later and it was still trying to go him he cut its head off. Now they live in on a block literally surrounded by bush (Ebenezer for those of you who know the Hawkesbury) and I told him he should expect these things and he really should have just left it alone to go on its way. His response was that he didn't want it to hurt his dogs or his six year old son. So my question is, how do you educate people with this mindset who obviously have no regard for the welfare of the animals or the law? Is it even possible? 
Cheers guys.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 27, 2011)

You tell them that unless you interfere with a snake there is no possible way for it to hurt you and that if he wants to keep his son safe then he needs to be a role model on how to interact with snakes. His son will try to copy him and put himself in a dangerous situation.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 27, 2011)

saximus said:


> Awesome thread guys. Some really nice looking snakes (even though I have no idea what most of them are). I hope you don't mind me hijacking for a minute and asking this here but you guys all seem reasonable and if I make a new thread it will turn into a typical APS war/slinging match.
> I got a call the other night from my GF's uncle saying they had some sort of snake in their yard and asking what they should do. He tried to describe it to me saying they thought it was a whip snake but I have no clue when it comes to elapids (turned out to be an EB). I told him to just leave it alone and even go inside for 15 minutes and it would probably be gone when he came back. He didn't seem too happy with that answer but left it at that. I saw him at a family gathering last week and asked him what happened and he proceeded to tell me about how he harassed the snake for about half an hour by throwing rocks at it which make it really mad (who'd have thought!). After it got really fired up and started trying to go him he cut it in half with a shovel and left it. Then when he came back 15 minutes later and it was still trying to go him he cut its head off. Now they live in on a block literally surrounded by bush (Ebenezer for those of you who know the Hawkesbury) and I told him he should expect these things and he really should have just left it alone to go on its way. His response was that he didn't want it to hurt his dogs or his six year old son. So my question is, how do you educate people with this mindset who obviously have no regard for the welfare of the animals or the law? Is it even possible?
> Cheers guys.


 
the day has come my friends,when it is becoming unacceptable to allow this extreme form of cruelty to raise its ugly head,
we have the most beautiful and amazing Herpetofauna in the world,and although some are considered highly venomous,they still account for very very few incidents where humans are harmed by what is very few species.
Our Snakes are the most amazing species and we should be proud to the world of them,but in reality many stupid people choose to harm them and also any other animal species like possums,quolls, and of coarse the most harmed of our national treasures the Kangaroo.

this is a sad storey we see far too often in my job,and there is no excuse for animal cruelty,if it was another type of animal people would want you locked away for first 1 harasing the animal 2 causeing grievous bodly and leaving the animal to suffer 3 finally killing the animal.Then that sends a message to his son that it is ok to do such a thing when the snake did absolutly nothing.
The only real answer if there so concerened is to contact a snake catcher,and have it emoved and id say it would e long gone by the time anyone came in that situation anyway.
I am pushing in my job to have these people charged like you would for any other animal offence,if they had just learned to leave the animal alone there would have been no problems,but stupid people get away with this form of animal cruelty,when in reality there is very very few situations where you can justify having to bludgeon a reptile to death .


----------



## saximus (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah it really surprised me how upset I got actually. I'm not a hippy by any means but all I could think of was that this animal's final hour or two of life was filled with fear and pain.
Thanks for the tip Gordo at least I'll have something to add next time I encounter this kind of thing. It is just so hard because in their minds it's a perfectly reasonable thing to do


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 27, 2011)

> So my question is, how do you educate people with this mindset who obviously have no regard for the welfare of the animals or the law? Is it even possible?


Some are lost causes and you shouldn't waste your time or stress out over them.
Hopefully they figure it out on their own, but you cant afford to get stabby every time you meet one of these ignorant a.holes, life is to short and if you can get an environmental message to some people , 
it's better than not getting through to any.
Rob, you're right, this is a sick and horrible act and the worst way for a snake to die, and he is bringing his son up to be the same, hopefully the kid is smarter than the dad.
I would love to see heavier fines but i cant see it happening in the near future.
Good advice Gordo, using the kid to hammer the message but like i said, some of these morons just aren't worth it.


----------



## saximus (Apr 27, 2011)

Alright thanks for the advice guys. Sorry again for going a little off topic


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 28, 2011)

So I was called to this factory in dandenong where the guys had trapped a copperhead in a pvc pipe.
One end against the wall.. and the other end was capped and blocked with a bin.
When I got there there a few workers standing around, leaning on shovels as usual.
Anyway,I moved the bin and tipped the pipe up and gave it a few shakes..
the snake popped out and waited for me to come and save it.
I think it was in the pipe shzziing itself and was happy to get bagged and taken away from there.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2011)

What a beautiful copper!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 28, 2011)

This red belly was in Mornington near the racecourse today.
[video=youtube;ZE3jaT7oQgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE3jaT7oQgs[/video]


----------



## snakehandler (Apr 28, 2011)

Interesting given a snakeman in Melbourne claims that you cannot get them in Melbourne area! Nice catch though!


----------



## cement (Apr 28, 2011)

saximus said:


> Alright thanks for the advice guys. Sorry again for going a little off topic


 Mate what evidence do we have that it was actually an EB? Not saying it wasn't but if you are going by your uncles call its possible he was wrong. Any way, he will have these snakes passing through from time to time, its just a shame that this one lingered so he saw it. Tell him to keep his yard tidy and clean/free of rodents,so if he has chooks, budgies, horses etc lock up their feed in sealed bins and regularly clean the enclosures to keep the rodent population down. If there is no food source, then there will be no snakes hanging around.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 28, 2011)

I must admit, in 30+ years of catching snakes on this side of town, 
I have found hundreds of tigers and copperheads, maybe even 1000s, but in all this time 
have only turned up maybe 20 rbb, 3 browns about 20 assorted morelias.
Im yet to be fully convinced the rbb and browns are endemic or translocated animal, but i do like to think that naturally occuring population of rbb are here
The brown I caught earlier this year was gravid so i think this is one way a population could occur


----------



## cement (Apr 28, 2011)

One from the other day after release.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 29, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> I must admit, in 30+ years of catching snakes on this side of town,
> I have found hundreds of tigers and copperheads, maybe even 1000s, but in all this time
> have only turned up maybe 20 rbb, 3 browns about 20 assorted morelias.
> Im yet to be fully convinced the rbb and browns are endemic or translocated animal, but i do like to think that naturally occuring population of rbb are here
> The brown I caught earlier this year was gravid so i think this is one way a population could occur




it is very intersting to note why? why does or doesnt a species occur,climate? food sources? competition with copperheads and tigers that are more suitably adapted ?


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 29, 2011)

cement said:


> One from the other day after release.



Are they just dodgey photo's or does that have no scales on its tail?



$NaKe PiMp said:


> it is very intersting to note why? why does or doesnt a species occur,climate? food sources? competition with copperheads and tigers that are more suitably adapted ?



When you work that out can you let me know? Will make my search for a certain snake a bit easier!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Apr 29, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> So I was called to this factory in dandenong where the guys had trapped a copperhead in a pvc pipe.
> One end against the wall.. and the other end was capped and blocked with a bin.
> When I got there there a few workers standing around, leaning on shovels as usual.
> Anyway,I moved the bin and tipped the pipe up and gave it a few shakes..
> ...



Good Job mate. Interesting how the people always arm themselves with a shovel or two.... :-( It's these mindsets and attitudes that I so desire to change in people. Keep educating the public!


----------



## cement (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah its my bad photography. If you look closely you can just make out the modified tail tip scale, sticks almost vertically.
I took this shot because I was speaking to an old retired waterboard worker who used to survey the dams. His take on the mighty death adder was that if you stood on it, it would jam the spike on its tail into your leg to hold you there so it could get a real good bite in! The tail coming up one side of the foot, while the head and fangs (probably absolutely dripping with venom) come up the other.
when i ask if he had ever seen that happen, i got the usual response "well, thats what I was told."

These myths and rumours, get passed around, and its our job to try and correct the situation. rumour mongering is one of my pet hates, whatever the subject.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 29, 2011)

I got told a similar story out on one of the Crocodile Islands off the Arnhem Land coast. The locals thought that their tail could also 'sting' you along with their bite.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 1, 2011)

Here is some very average pics of the blacksnake I found in Mornington a few days ag..
Gravid, you think?


The Head Shot


I had paragraphs of text and just lose all of it,,,bugga


----------



## snakehandler (May 1, 2011)

Barry, under the permits issued by DSE for catch and release we have to release within a reasonably practical time within 5km of the capture, so why is it that you hold many of your captures for days? Even if a person has a wildlife shelter permit, how does this animal fit into the realms of that permit, it is not injured, and can be found locally, if not shouldn't you have already handed it over to the appropriate people. 

People jump up and down about wildlife authorities and what they do, but when people follow the regulations then there is no issue......you do a great job Baz, you have rescued some wonderful animals, but why flaunt the regulations? why push the limits? It is obvious that you are acting beyond the scope of your permit!


----------



## baxtor (May 1, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> Barry, under the permits issued by DSE for catch and release we have to release within a reasonably practical time within 5km of the capture, so why is it that you hold many of your captures for days? Even if a person has a wildlife shelter permit, how does this animal fit into the realms of that permit, it is not injured, and can be found locally, if not shouldn't you have already handed it over to the appropriate people.
> 
> People jump up and down about wildlife authorities and what they do, but when people follow the regulations then there is no issue......you do a great job Baz, you have rescued some wonderful animals, but why flaunt the regulations? why push the limits? It is obvious that you are acting beyond the scope of your permit!



While I admit this is not any of my business, do you have to work on your confrontational approach or is it a natural talent?
Unless I am missing something in Barry's post he simply says he found the black snake a few days ago, he may well have released it shortly afterwards, or maybe he didn't but either way it is hardly your place to berate him in the manner you did.


----------



## snakehandler (May 1, 2011)

It's simple, I am sick of people who openly violate the rules, putting at risk our rights as reptile lovers......it's deliberate actions such as this that give the reptile community a bad reputation, then people have the audacity to complain (not saying Baz has done this) when the authorities crack down, it's a simple question, why was the animal held? No injury, local, should be released.....if you don't understand the conditions of your permit then read up on them!

There is a crack down at the moment in Victoria, perhaps people should wise up!


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 1, 2011)

Barry didn't say he still had they snake, you did. I can understand your complaints but I think they are directed at the wrong person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcsnake (May 1, 2011)

I don't seem to find the party where Barry flaunts the regulations, am I missing something?


----------



## snakehandler (May 1, 2011)

Over the last week conditions were perfect for release, why is it in a tub?


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 1, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> Over the last week conditions were perfect for release, why is it in a tub?


 
Transport, take a photo, release it later in the day. Since when does something being in a tub mean they still have it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakehandler (May 1, 2011)

Simple, condition 4 a wildlife controller permit states that wildlife cannot be kept on premises. To take it home and put it in a tub flaunts this condition, also this is not the first time that it has been done by Barry. This is not designed as an attack on Barry, but a desire for people to start to do the right thing and reduce the pressure on a fragile industry that is currently having a serious review, including permits for catch and release. People need to clearly understand their rights and obligations, read your permit and make sure you understand it. Over the past week the conditions have been perfect for a release, unless prior obligations prevented the release of the snake at the time, then it should have been released on the day, section 8 of the permits also clearly states that it is within 5km of the capture, so even with a prior engagement, with the conditions of the week there is no need for it to be held at all!

As I have said, Baz does a great job, he has done some wonderful jobs around the area and I am fully behind him and think that the service he offers around our area is fabulous, just follow the regs, thats all....there is a serious crack down on the Mornington Peninsula area at the moment, as well as around Victoria, people are being questioned about snakes in their possession, especially venomous snakes as they dont often come up for sale, local species in the possession of licensed wildlife controllers are a target!


----------



## Renenet (May 1, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Here is some very average pics of the blacksnake I found in Mornington a few days ag..



What a wonderful animal. The more I see of RBBs, the more I like them.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 1, 2011)

Photo was taken on the day of capture..if you got a problem with me just ring me sean im easy to get hold of.
No need to be a w anker all the time.Know all know fk all
I dont flaunt rules and i take exception to you making out like I do.
I am a licenced wildlife refuge and i can keep animals untill i feel they are ready for return to the wild..This snake went to the lost herps home.


> It is obvious that you are acting beyond the scope of your permit!


Is it?


----------



## Nodrog (May 1, 2011)

Baz love your work and love seeing your little videos could watch them all day!!!


----------



## Darlyn (May 1, 2011)

Nodrog said:


> Baz love your work and love seeing your little videos could watch them all day!!!



I second that, it's facinating and informative checking into the new posts here.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 1, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> I second that, it's facinating and informative checking into the new posts here.


 
I will 3rd that. plus he make it look really easy


----------



## snakehandler (May 1, 2011)

Baz, if you read what I posted it stated I think you do a wonderful job, if I had a problem with you I would call as I have done in the past, you should be able to recall that, when I received a complaint about a rubber snake you removed, I spoke to you about it immediately so you could sort it out with the client. 

You have posted several times on Facebook about snakes you have held for a number of days prior to release, these have been healthy animals, March 15th held red belly for two days...just because you have a shelter permit does not give you the right to take home healthy animals, again read you permit, no obvious signs of injury, reptiles must be released within 5km of capture as soon as practically possible....why send it to the lost reptiles home when you have already stated you have caught around 30 on the Peninsula...again read your wildlife rehabilitation notes, wildlife rarely become lost....there have also been published finds on the Peninsula of Red Belly Black Snakes, refer to "The Snakes of Victoria, a guide to their identification", there is at least one clear location indicated on the Peninsula where it was confirmed that this species is present!

This is, as stated, not a shot at you, it is a question asked, it is a series of questions, many people would not be aware that you are a refuge, however a refuge can only take in sick or injured animals, yet you hold healthy animals!?!?!? if you want to get prickly over things then read over the rules and regulations of your refuge permit, photos are to be taken from a distance, you can only take in sick or injured animals, also read the code of practice which states handling, capture or relocation of otherwise healthy or uninjured wildlife is not permitted....put simply Baz you don't have the right to take an animal home for extended periods, if there is no obvious sign of injury then it is to be release as per your wildlife controller permit. This is a clear flaunting of the regulations and conditions of your permits, including your wildlife refuge/shelter permit.

I don't claim to be a know all, I know that every day a person must grow and develop, something new to learn and understand.

Once again, I actually have no issue with you personally, if I did you would get a call from me as we work in the same area. I do have an issue with people who don't understand their permits, which by your own statement "I am a licensed wildlife refuge and I can keep animals until I feel they are ready for return to the wild", (this only applies to injured animals under your permit) you clearly don't!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 1, 2011)

Not entering into a $*** fight, but is it really a problem? None of the animals are hurt, or abused and they are released. There's a lot worse things going on in regards to animals that people can whinge about.


----------



## snakehandler (May 1, 2011)

You are 100% right, the work Baz does is great, however people should be aware of permit conditions, he has done some jobs that many would turn down, he is not well paid for it, I am attempting to point out that reptiles captured in Victoria need to be released within a reasonably practical time and NOT taken home or to a refuge if not injured!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 1, 2011)

I stated that i have caught 30 red bellies, as opposed to the 1000s of copperheads and tigers on the peninsula in the last 35 years..I am not convinced of their populations here and it is my call wether i release it, give it to the LRH or euth is for the museum.
This snake was more than likely translocated as it appeared in a suburban house that backs onto Mornington Racecourse,
Horses arrive from interstate all the time along with horse feed.
There is no way i would relocate this probable interstate animal to mornington locale,
You say you have no personal issues with me but you seem to going out of your way 
to make an issue by casting aspersions as to my work ethic.Ive never badmouthed you on a forum and I am wondering why you choose too do this instead of talking to me privately.


----------



## snakehandler (May 1, 2011)

Baz, you missed again my statement of liking the work you do.....I do take offense to being called a w nker and a know all, I also take offense to a person with your experience not knowing the conditions of your permit or choosing to ignore them....just because you have only caught a few of a species in an area does not mean they are not local either, it just means they are not in high numbers.

I am not commenting negatively on your work ethic, we need you on the Peninsula as there are a large number of calls which others such as myself cannot get to due to our commitments, I am pointing out that healthy animals cannot be taken home, even under a wildlife refuge permit, they cannot be held for a period of time and must be handed off as soon as possible.....these are our permit conditions.....if I have a problem with you personally I would contact you.....by phone and discuss it, I don't have an issue with you personally.


----------



## zack13 (May 1, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> I stated that i have caught 30 red bellies, as opposed to the 1000s of copperheads and tigers on the peninsula in the last 35 years..I am not convinced of their populations here and it is my call wether i release it, give it to the LRH or euth is for the museum.
> This snake was more than likely translocated as it appeared in a suburban house that backs onto Mornington Racecourse,
> Horses arrive from interstate all the time along with horse feed.
> There is no way i would relocate this probable interstate animal to mornington locale,
> ...


 
I do not think he is attacking your work ethic at all, he has actually applauded you on numerous occasions. However he called into question your work practice on keeping the snakes. I believe he did this because the repercussions that could ensue from one person breaching their permits could/would have a detrimental affect to everyone in Victoria. That is why it he has done it on the forum so it could be known to everyone that it is unacceptable to breach permit conditions. I could be wrong though so feel free to not listen to me


----------



## snakehandler (May 1, 2011)

Thank you Zack13 that's exactly the point I am making....someone understands, again, Baz does a great job, you would be surprised at the number of jobs we refer to you Baz as usually I am unable to get to 90% of the jobs I get called to!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 1, 2011)

Well Im starting to have a problem with you Sean, lol....Anyway, 99% of the time the animals i relocate are relocated on the same day, in the case of the redbellies and browns i liase with the dse as to what the appropiate action is...

I always ring the dse when i need to get advice and usually they say 'if the animal came from another state, then i should give them to the LRH',
i mean, thats why its there.
I do not hold healthy animals when they could be relocated and i like to relocate within an hour or 2 of catching it.
I dont llike it when i have to bring them home but sometimes i just have to do it.
Like i said, I liase with the dse whenever i think I need to think outside the square and they are usually in agreement with my ideas when i do.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 1, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Here is some very average pics of the blacksnake I found in Mornington a few days ag..
> Gravid, you think?
> View attachment 198111
> 
> ...






wrong time of year for them to be gravid,but is not impossible ,did you probe to see if it is female/ females are always much smaller in length than males also


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 1, 2011)

Some things are not to be posted on forums out of respect to the person i believe baz has been disrespected and singled out in this case. there for he has a right to be annoyed. i suggest if you wish to continue this conversation ...you have some respect and do it privately.


----------



## moosenoose (May 1, 2011)

You seriously don't want to know my opinion of permits and all the crap that goes with it. 

These departments should be kissing the backsides of people out there protecting the very same animals they fail dearly in protecting themselves. Seriously, who gives a crap if he takes a day or so to release them? The other angle is you have to euthanize them if you are unable to do so. Really pathetic! The departments EXPECT people who love the animal enough in the first place to risk their lives trying to save a "protected" **insert ridiculously long sarcastic laugh here**, and cough up for annual relocators fees and expect them to crush the skull of such animals because it doesn't meet their ridiculous time frame? And let me guess, if you haven't bought the right to keep it you should be killing it...because that's legal aspect of this....and keeping them a day or two because it's convenient to the relocator to release them isn't? And people ask me why I'm not registered yet! :lol:

Good luck to those who have to battle with some shiny-pants snake-hating idiot pushing a pen who wrote these rules.The system is a joke.


----------



## snakehandler (May 1, 2011)

Once again read the post and see that I applaud his work, only questioned the taking home of healthy animals.....if that is disrespect then I have disrespected him, so be it! Baz, publicly, if I have offended you, my apology, I did not mean it in that way.


----------



## moosenoose (May 1, 2011)

And I'm not having a go at anyone either...I'm just blowing off some steam


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 1, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> This red belly was in Mornington near the racecourse today.
> [video=youtube;ZE3jaT7oQgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE3jaT7oQgs[/video]




as soon as baz caught that red belly it went straight into a tub,so does not mean he took it home for fun.
it went into a tub for transport
so everything should be sweet


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 1, 2011)

ok so on the subject of relocating.... if i needed a snake relocated who would i call and how much would it cost? ? im curious on how it works as a buisness.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 1, 2011)

you could call me but im a bit far away in sydney lol


----------



## moosenoose (May 1, 2011)

and I work for free and totally unreliable 

(someone may have to go through this thread and delete half of my posts....I think we've gone a bit off topic) Sorry Bazza


----------



## cement (May 1, 2011)

Yeah i'm closer, I'm on the central Coast haha....
I'll do it cheap for ya Renee, but you'll have to stand and watch it until I get there so if it moves, I know where it goes!
I'll only be about, ohh 15 hrs!

You just have to see who is around you area and ask them how much they charge.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 1, 2011)

If anyone needs a snake catcher they can do an internet search for the nearest one..
just enter "snake catcher" and your postcode..
the local cops have a list of catchers numbers and if you live in se melbourne you could ring me.
Im easy to find.


----------



## snakehandler (May 1, 2011)

Several places you can call, your local wildlife authority is usually the best as they issue the permits, here in Victoria, no matter the area you are in call the DSE on 136 186, they have a list of numbers that they can give you. We also provide a number of catchers around Melbourne and have contacts throughout Victoria, NSW and QLD. 

Cost depends on the catcher here in Victoria, typically total cost is less than $200, I have heard some are higher, but not many, we charge a call out of around $120 and then a relocate fee for any reptiles taken off the property.


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 1, 2011)

lmao you guys are great sales men! hahaha and yer moose i live around the corner from ya... no way in hell with my lil experience of snakes will i wait on cement or snake pimip ill end up sick as a dog hehe


----------



## cement (May 1, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> Several places you can call, your local wildlife authority is usually the best as they issue the permits, here in Victoria, no matter the area you are in call the DSE on 136 186, they have a list of numbers that they can give you. We also provide a number of catchers around Melbourne and have contacts throughout Victoria, NSW and QLD.
> 
> Cost depends on the catcher here in Victoria, typically total cost is less than $200, I have heard some are higher, but not many, we charge a call out of around $120 and then a relocate fee for any reptiles taken off the property.



$120 PLUS!!! Melbourne here I come!


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 1, 2011)

thanx guys ! 

this actually raises a question.... by having to pay for someone to come and pick up the snake from a property you could see why people find it easier to kill them... i know thats really horrible but it happends.


----------



## snakehandler (May 1, 2011)

Most of the calls we get we pass onto other catchers now due to our staff being too busy to get to them in a reasonable time, we have also put on our site a link to a website for Queensland snake catchers....something people should remember is that you usually cannot make an income out of snake catching, but it can pay for a few more animals, equipment and food for the critters!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 1, 2011)

Id appreciate it if you remove the advertisment for your course Sean,


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 1, 2011)

HypnoticSlither said:


> thanx guys !
> 
> this actually raises a question.... by having to pay for someone to come and pick up the snake from a property you could see why people find it easier to kill them... i know thats really horrible but it happends.



in houses and in factories/workplaces in urban areas where there are many calls,alot of them false alarms,
charging is totally necassary,what service is there out there which come to your house at anytime of the day or night instantly ?
sure you can get someone from a volunteer organisation if you know who to ring then when they ring round all afternoon to see if one of there members who suddenly decides one day that catching snakes would be cool,did a 1 day snake catching coarse,and previously no experience at even touching venomous snakes and cannot positively give you even an id on what snake it is and what are its true habits and behaviors, to come out which is what your most likely to get with a "volunteer" although you do get some that are ok most of the time you do not.
Professional snake catchers are selected from hundreds of applicants,and are extremely keen and experianced at finding, catching,and identifying snakes and offer the best education and advice.


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 1, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> Professional snake catchers are selected from hundreds of applicants,and are extremely keen and experianced at finding, catching,and identifying snakes and offer the best education and advice.



Don't forget me, if you expand up this way, SP!


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 1, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> in houses and in factories/workplaces in urban areas where there are many calls,alot of them false alarms,
> charging is totally necassary,what service is there out there which come to your house at anytime of the day or night instantly ?
> sure you can get someone from a volunteer organisation if you know who to ring then when they ring round all afternoon to see if one of there members who suddenly decides one day that catching snakes would be cool,did a 1 day snake catching coarse,and previously no experience at even touching venomous snakes and cannot positively give you even an id on what snake it is and what are its true habits and behaviors, to come out which is what your most likely to get with a "volunteer" although you do get some that are ok most of the time you do not.
> Professional snake catchers are selected from hundreds of applicants,and are extremely keen and experianced at finding, catching,and identifying snakes and offer the best education and advice.


 
i understand that . and i have no problem in paying but there are alot of people that would rather kill the snake then pay to get it removed.... how do we tackle that?


----------



## snakehandler (May 1, 2011)

This can be a problem, however it would make up less than 1% of our callers, most people see it as a service that needs to be paid for, just like pest control, car servicing or calling an electrician, also in Melbourne people are used to this system and therefore are more willing to pay for the service as there is no free service.


----------



## ChargerWA (May 2, 2011)

$120, you guys are too cheap.

I'm a sparkie and I charge more than that to come and have a look at a blown fuse.


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 2, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> This can be a problem, however it would make up less than 1% of our callers, most people see it as a service that needs to be paid for, just like pest control, car servicing or calling an electrician, also in Melbourne people are used to this system and therefore are more willing to pay for the service as there is no free service.


 

thats good i have comfort knowing there are a larger number of callers


----------



## Firepac (May 2, 2011)

I only charge $60, I do get a few callers that winge and think it should be free but they are the minority, I also get many who think its cheap and money well spent.


----------



## hilly (May 2, 2011)

I'm not sure how many people know this but Fire & Rescue NSW (formerly the NSW Fire Brigades) have a fair few stations in the Sydney area that are trained by WIRES and respond immediately if they are called (this includes the station I am based at. Unfortunately, it's only if the snake is "inside the house" so the obvious way around it is to tell the operator the snake is inside your house even if it is only in your yard. 

We also receive calls from WIRES when they are unable to attend and we attend in their absence.


----------



## waruikazi (May 2, 2011)

I think private individuals having to pay for a removal is ridiculous. 

The jobs should be contracted out by the relevant state/territory authority and funded by the tax payer.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 2, 2011)

i get called to jobs often where the firebrigade had been,one in particular had 6 fireman demolish the old ladies garden rockery where the snake was hiding,see the snake but were all too slow and it "disappeared".and left the old lady with a smashed garden and snake still at large.Next day saw it again so got a "volunteer" out who looked around and found nothing.so she called my company sydney snake catchers and got me out there,i looked in what was the most obvious place to me right under there nose and found the snake in a cavity where they had demolished the rockery. It was sloughing and had been there all along but all these "trained" people had no idea what they where doing.
Another job in factory i was called too the firebrigade had been and could not identify the snake,it was a Red bellied black snake.
Fire brigade should stick to fires and leave snake catching to the snake catchers.


----------



## snakehandler (May 2, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I think private individuals having to pay for a removal is ridiculous.
> 
> The jobs should be contracted out by the relevant state/territory authority and funded by the tax payer.


 
Sounds great in theory, but why should I be paying for something that I wouldn't be concerned about....it's not the governments responsibility to remove animals that are not pets, Te councils do dogs and cats (in some they also do reptiles, but not many in Victoria) but people pay the council a fee for each animal on registration of the pets, would you like to have to register and pay for each individual reptile you own to fund such a program??


----------



## waruikazi (May 2, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> Sounds great in theory, but why should I be paying for something that I wouldn't be concerned about....it's not the governments responsibility to remove animals that are not pets, Te councils do dogs and cats (in some they also do reptiles, but not many in Victoria) but people pay the council a fee for each animal on registration of the pets, would you like to have to register and pay for each individual reptile you own to fund such a program??



You make it sound as though it couldn't work!

It works very well in Katherine and Alice Springs and with a bit of tweaking it will work well in Darwin. This is what happens with dogs, crocodiles, jelly fish and sharks! I don't go swimming, but my tax still pays for surf life saving. So why not snakes?

The tax payer pays for treatment of all snake bites that occur because a catcher wasn't used. We all pay for things that we don't use already, why not extend it to reptiles!


----------



## snakehandler (May 2, 2011)

It can be done, it is done in some councils in Melbourne.....but the most common comment you get us why should I pay for a service I don't use. We have been discussing this with several local councils around Victoria already and have started negotiating with some of them for contracts!


----------



## waruikazi (May 2, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> It can be done, it is done in some councils in Melbourne.....but the most common comment you get us why should I pay for a service I don't use. We have been discussing this with several local councils around Victoria already and have started negotiating with some of them for contracts!



Well there you go. 

Why are you arguing with me if you are pursuing this yourself? You really seem to have your negative hat on this weekend.


----------



## Braidotti (May 2, 2011)

Anymore pics ?


----------



## snakehandler (May 2, 2011)

Not arguing, stating what we have experienced, it's a slow process to change people's mentality especially when it comes to money, it's important to remember that nit all councils think it's workable!


----------



## waruikazi (May 2, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> Not arguing, stating what we have experienced, it's a slow process to change people's mentality especially when it comes to money, it's important to remember that nit all councils think it's workable!



It depends how it is implemented. Up here the whole gig (or part of) is funded and contracted out by NTPWS, which means people are paying for it through tax rather than rates. I can understand people gettgin upset about rates going up because that is a bill they have to pay. 

It should be funded through and run by the relevant parks and wildllife authority, because that is what we are dealing with, wildlife.


----------



## snakehandler (May 2, 2011)

That is the issue, DSE don't want anything to do with that! So it's a little harder here, but as I said, we are making progress!


----------



## cleothecoastal (May 2, 2011)

get back to the bloody pictures!!!!!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 2, 2011)

What Cleo said!


----------



## Jeffa (May 2, 2011)

shut up snake handler. I want to see more capture and release pics.

Stop the bible bashing an get bact to reality (not the text bible one).


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

You may disagree but try to be less offensive good way to get a infraction


----------



## Jeffa (May 2, 2011)

sorry abnrmal91 but the last few pages have hardly relevance to the topic.

How about starting a topic of what the DSE recommend by the bible standards?


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

If you look back I disagreed as well I was more meaning so you then avoid issues as insulting someone will then fill the next couple of pages with the same stuff


----------



## Jeffa (May 2, 2011)

cool dude, you have my back. ( I respect that.)

I just would like a true blue thread that shows people that are doing good and not nitpicking at the hobby and profession that needs to be couraged. Apoligies on my behalf and lets keep to the topic mentioned (no sidetracks).


----------



## snakehandler (May 2, 2011)

Some of the Eastern Browns relocated from a site in Rockhampton (over 150 snakes removed over 13 days!) in the first three photos and the last two are Pseudonaja aspidorychnaas (once known as Pseudonaja nuchalis, Western Brown) in Prominent Hill Mine South Australia this year.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 2, 2011)

ok i normally wouldnt post a picture of a Black snake but this one is quite large for a female and was also gravid.and i caught it in a bin full of stuff being thrown out of a house,and it had a cermic basin dropped on it.It required surgery


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 3, 2011)

I got some footage of the release of this happy customer that some nice people found it in their backyard
[video=youtube;0AYe0DeAqAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AYe0DeAqAo&feature=player_embedded[/video]
released a jacky dragon to but the footage was crap, got some pics though


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 3, 2011)

The tigers always seem to like you. Haha it thought about going you when you touched it's tail. Once again good video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 3, 2011)

@ Rob, yeah, I chased a big copperhead around a skip full of junk once, was a hot day to 
Found it in an old rubber tyre in the end, lol.



abnrmal91 said:


> The tigers always seem to like you. Haha it thought about going you when you touched it's tail. Once again good video


I like to get them into cover when I release here because the raptors are hungry in this particular area. First i show them their new home and their surroundings by holding them up high, (tigers love this). Then I show them their new home, in this case it is a weedy froggy snakey canal that stretches for a few kilometers in both directions.Very safe, if they dont end up as food for the hawk they will a live long time.


----------



## zack13 (May 3, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> cool dude, you have my back. ( I respect that.)
> 
> I just would like a true blue thread that shows people that are doing good and not nitpicking at the hobby and profession that needs to be couraged. Apoligies on my behalf and lets keep to the topic mentioned (no sidetracks).


 
I truly hope everything you have said was an attempt to gee snakehandler up.

Bazz how long have you been relocating snakes you seem to do it so effortlessly it is amazing.


----------



## hilly (May 3, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i get called to jobs often where the firebrigade had been,one in particular had 6 fireman demolish the old ladies garden rockery where the snake was hiding,see the snake but were all too slow and it "disappeared".and left the old lady with a smashed garden and snake still at large.Next day saw it again so got a "volunteer" out who looked around and found nothing.so she called my company sydney snake catchers and got me out there,i looked in what was the most obvious place to me right under there nose and found the snake in a cavity where they had demolished the rockery. It was sloughing and had been there all along but all these "trained" people had no idea what they where doing.
> Another job in factory i was called too the firebrigade had been and could not identify the snake,it was a Red bellied black snake.
> Fire brigade should stick to fires and leave snake catching to the snake catchers.


 
Hold on a second champ, I never said anything about them being able to identify, the vast majority of them are **** scared of snakes (or members of the shovel club). And I know for a fact that they aren't to "demolish" anything without the permission of the owner. Of course the place it was hiding is obvious to you, because you know snakes. If you were to enter a burnt out house do you think the area the fire originated would be obvious to you? I doubt it. 

Not for a second did I suggest that they offer a service anywhere near the quality that you would, and to suggest that would be ludicrous. What they do offer is a service similar in quality to what WIRES supply, and to the best of my knowledge the WIRES course does nothing on identifying snakes (I know for a fact that the course went for two hrs and was run by "cowboys".

If you want to have a more in depth chat, pm me your phone number, I'd be interested to talk to you about it


----------



## waruikazi (May 3, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> View attachment 198407
> View attachment 198405
> View attachment 198406
> View attachment 198403
> ...



How have you picked that as megdeni rather than aspidorychna? From the size and prominence of the rostral i would have gone the other way. Just when i thought i was getting a hang of the rediscription too!


----------



## snakehandler (May 3, 2011)

Your right...(edited the name on the pictures)I had the mengdeni with me and used my one and compared it with this one we captured on site......I labeled my photos incorrectly after I took them, thanks now I have to go back an relabel my photos which is a pain with a mac!.....I too have taken a while to get used to the new classification and often get it mixed up! The site we were on actually get both species around, usually they get mengdeni, this was the first aspidorychna they have actually seen in the area!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 3, 2011)

zack13 said:


> Bazz how long have you been relocating snakes you seem to do it so effortlessly it is amazing.


 
Hey Zac, thanks, I dont want to sound like Im bragging but I did catch my 1st snakes, little whips and copperheads, 
when I was in primary school.

I think I would have been about 8 years old when i first bought one home to mum.

She freaked of course but since then I have I have been living on and off on the peninsula where I do my relocating now. 
Also did a lot of work in South Australia and also the south coast of NSW relocating snakes.

So, after close to 40 years of playing with and studying elapids, 
Ive never been hospitolised by one and i put that down to the fact that I dont scare them when I catch them, 
and dumb luck of course.
A simple hook and tail is all that is needed on snakes here in southern vic.
The dse have asked be to give a talk too a local community group and also rangers about the snakes on the peninsula..
which I should be working on now instead of mucking around in the forums, lol.


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 3, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> The dse have asked be to give a talk too a local community group and also rangers about the snakes on the peninsula..
> which I should be working on now instead of mucking around in the forums, lol.



Any chance of a video of the event Barry!


----------



## zack13 (May 3, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Hey Zac, thanks, I dont want to sound like Im bragging but I did catch my 1st snakes, little whips and copperheads,
> when I was in primary school.
> 
> I think I would have been about 8 years old when i first bought one home to mum.
> ...


 
Wow that's awesome. Hopefully I'll get that good someday lol. Also if you have to write up the talk you are giving would you be able to post it here for me to read?


----------



## Nash1990 (May 3, 2011)

The only elapid I've delt with so far (I always tend to be busy when a snake call comes through, and they never call when I have a day off haha).

A little Goldern Crowned Snake (_Cacophis squamulosus_ for those of you playing at home).
Only in-focus pics I got before he disapeared into the leaf litter.


----------



## varanid_mike (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 15, 2011)

I consider myself very lucky to have Karingal Veterinary Clinic a few kms down the road. 
One of the reptile specialists is Shane Simpson and i got some footage of our visit.
[video=youtube;THAnrrp7kDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THAnrrp7kDc[/video]
[video=youtube;OdOLSMutuck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdOLSMutuck&feature=related[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2011)

was this snake wild?


----------



## cleothecoastal (May 15, 2011)

Ticks snakeman??
keep these vids coming


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 16, 2011)

I love that second Tiger Mike.


----------



## varanid_mike (May 16, 2011)

the yellow bellied one, it was a nice snake. From near Glenburn (past yarra glen)


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 16, 2011)

Yeah. It's a beauty!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> was this snake wild?


It was a wild caught one [email protected]


> Any chance of a video of the event Barry!


Well, i did take some footage but it was really just so i could see where i was going wrong, the talk went well this morning, had about 50 interested residents, rangers and other people show up.The footage was not good enough for uploading though but next time ill make a point of making a video of the talk


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 16, 2011)

A video from yesterdays tragic snake "rescue". I tried to talk this lady into letting the snake stay, tried all the usual lines but she was quite adament she wanted it removed.
Spewing..

[video=youtube;_O-i78jAOEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O-i78jAOEA[/video] 
:cry:


----------



## saximus (Jun 16, 2011)

lol did you deliberately destroy the wall because they refused to leave the snake where it was?
That is a sad ending. Poor fella


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 16, 2011)

She was worried about her grandkids and her dogs,and she lost a dog to snakebite last year so she was very panicky.
Even if I had left the snake there, she was going to get a stump muncher treeguy in.
[video=youtube;_O-i78jAOEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O-i78jAOEA[/video]


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 16, 2011)

ohhh poor lil copper head,its really upsetting as a relocator when this happens you try to remove the snake and it ends up wounded ,
I had a red bellly in a similar situation in a rockery around a septic tank and he went into some long grass around the rockery,i got the resident to mow the grass with blades on highest setting,and try scare the snake towards me as i felt around for him.
When i spotted him he went straight under the mower lifted his head and had the top half of his head mowed off 
I was really sad so was the home owner and his wife,we all mourned the poor little snake


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 16, 2011)

Sad ending, thanks for sharing, though. I guess we all have our bad days as relocators, it's inevitable IMO. Good point regarding the "magic blue" method versus a simple skull crushing. I had an EB with a severe spinal dislocation (bashed by a bogan prior to my arrival), took it to the vet, where it was given a shot and immediately placed in a plastic bag and in the fridge as the "standard euthing technique" for snakes. As a matter of interest, we checked the animal 10-15 later and it was still alive! Now, I assess on site and euth with a heavy object to the head, much quicker- as you mentioned.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 16, 2011)

Ive always said there is no quicker or more humane way to die than massive brain trauma, for any animal.
I should have euthed this snake as soon as i saw the injury but thought , 
if no internal organs were damaged and if the wound was cleaned and irrigated with saline water, 
sewn up, antibiotics given and some t.l.c from me, it might have had a chance.
The injuries were quite horrific though.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;CKaImhFUD4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKaImhFUD4c[/video]

Some copperheads


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 5, 2011)

More copperhead releases..
this was taken a few months ago but i just recieved it last week.
[video=youtube;xsaDXyJ2Ytc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsaDXyJ2Ytc[/video]


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice mate who's the singer


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 5, 2011)

Emma wallace is the singer, nice voice aye.


----------



## Firepac (Jul 9, 2011)

Got called to help another relocator last Sunday. Spent 1 1/2 hrs trying to dig this snake out from a rock retaining wall without success. Went back the next afternoon and managed to catch it. Being a mere male I was unable to multitask and take photos of the capture :lol: but here are a few taken on release. I have a couple of minutes video as well but I am having trouble downloading from the video camera, I will post it when I sort it out. He wasn't in the best condition with a few skin worms and a couple of scars on his back but still active enough on a warm Queensland afternoon


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 13, 2011)

It's a cracker Firepac, looks pretty laid back to.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 30, 2011)

Two copperhead callouts today, here is some footage of one of them.
[video=youtube;MK8VYA7jTzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK8VYA7jTzk[/video]


----------



## Nodrog (Jul 30, 2011)

You make it look way to easy Baz!!!


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 31, 2011)

Applause from the audience : )


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 31, 2011)

It helps that the temperature outside was 12% and the concrete floor of the garage was considerably less. 
The snake was actually using the warmth from my hand as a heat source.
On a hotter day i might have used a hook to begin with.


----------



## Nodrog (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah i know the feeling baz mebs are cooling male still got a bit of fight but the feamle is just happy to sit there!!!


----------



## Firepac (Aug 2, 2011)

Firepac said:


> Got called to help another relocator last Sunday. Spent 1 1/2 hrs trying to dig this snake out from a rock retaining wall without success. Went back the next afternoon and managed to catch it. Being a mere male I was unable to multitask and take photos of the capture :lol: but here are a few taken on release. I have a couple of minutes video as well but I am having trouble downloading from the video camera, I will post it when I sort it out. He wasn't in the best condition with a few skin worms and a couple of scars on his back but still active enough on a warm Queensland afternoon



Finally managed to get the video off the camera and upload it.

[video=youtube;Mptd8g3T4qQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mptd8g3T4qQ[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 5, 2011)

Good footage firepac, nice snake to. 
Today i was called to Cranbourne to remove a large tigersnake from a 
woodpile and i got some footage which ill put up here over the next day or so.
Amazing what a few warm winter days will do.
We have been getting calls about snakes and snake sightings every day this week


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 5, 2011)

I got called out for a Red Bellie today but I was at work so I wasn't able to get to it. someone else ended up going for it.

Nice to have a few warm days in August to bring out a few of our scaly friends.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 5, 2011)

Fortunatly I work at night so my days are free to play with these little lovlies.
[video=youtube;An7u0Zl43Ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An7u0Zl43Ek[/video]


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 5, 2011)

That's a cracker Tiger, Baz, nice get! Any more pics?

PS: I HATE woodpiles, especially large ones!!


----------



## Nodrog (Aug 6, 2011)

So when i need a woodpile relocated Baz i put a tigersnake in it and call you?... That is 1 very nice tiger looks like mine and i hope mine turns out like that..


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 7, 2011)

Another cat attack! Had this little Marshy since late last season and never thought it would make it, but now planning a release in the next few weeks!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 8, 2011)

Well done Richard, Ive seen some pretty spectacular injuries that have healed over and the snake has gone on to live very fruitful lives...bloody cats....
I got a few pics and they show that this snake had lived and loved.
A few scars and assorted parasitic critters on him but otherwise in good nic for an old guy.
bit like me really..
Anyway, here are some of the pics taken on the day of the capture..


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 8, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> A few scars and assorted parasitic critters on him but otherwise in good nic for an old guy.
> bit like me really..




LOL, good to know I'm not the only one! Great pics of a lovely snake!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 8, 2011)

View attachment 213176

A different profile pic.
Cheers Richard


----------



## Dan40D (Aug 8, 2011)

Thats a stunning tiger Baz, absolute cracker!


----------



## Snakecatchers (Aug 21, 2011)

Howdy all!

Here is an Eastern Brown I caught at Nudgee Beach a suburb of Brisbane. Apparently it swam in from the ocean which I guess explains why it was a little puffed and didn't too many goes at me. This was Wednesday last week, a real little winter surprise!

Whilst I am here I will introduce myself. I am David from Snake Catchers :: Snake Removal Services a national contact list for licensed snake catchers. If you are licensed, good with snakes, people and the odd terrified pet then please feel free to contact me or just sign up at Snake Catchers :: Services 

As mentioned please make sure you are licensed, hold a current first aid cert and are good with snakes and people (even those who are scared of Green Tree Snakes). Even if you only relocate snakes part time and out of hours, much like I do, you can be a part of this list. The list allows you to remove your contact details at the touch of a button from your phone or pc. Typically after that there are no more calls and you can reclaim the night as your own.

If you have any questions please feel free to msg me.

Cheers,
David


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice brown david, hardly ever get them in my area.
Although I did get a python yesterday, which is sort of unusaul around here


----------



## Renenet (Aug 21, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Fortunatly I work at night so my days are free to play with these little lovlies.



And you sleep when?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 21, 2011)

Ill sleep when Im dead ren, 

Here is another pic of the tiger taken by the paper a few weeks ago.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 8, 2011)

One from today
[video=youtube;-pRO_24R2l4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pRO_24R2l4[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 12, 2011)

This redbelly was caught in Langwarrin today, unfortunatly it seems to have been attacked by a bird or a cat.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 12, 2011)

What a beautiful little guy/gal(one of the few places I dont get looked at strangely for thinking so lol)the colour underneath seems very bright in comparison to the ones I see up here? not that I see many ..... shame about the injuries
Kind regards
Crystal


----------



## Firepac (Sep 13, 2011)

Not exactly a relocation as I found this little guy at work. Another beautiful North Queensland EB, completely calm and non aggressive, settled easily on the hook and to prove the point if one comes towards you just STAND STILL.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice Firepac, I think they know when you are not scared of them and 
they do tend to be more relaxed.
Ive watched some snake catchers tail them and shake them around to stop 
them coming up on themselves and this action seems to make them more narky I think.
Slow and steady wins the race as a general rule.
Some snakes are just more laid back than others to, which helps.


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Sep 16, 2011)

cool pics


----------



## cwebb (Sep 16, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> An EB that i removed a little while ago



AWESOME pic!!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 17, 2011)

Today I was called to this "snake" at Carrum in Victoria.

[video=youtube;h7XK3OM55sY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7XK3OM55sY[/video]

And here is some video of the visit to the vet with the redbelly the other day.

[video=youtube;yQ8dZ10R97w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ8dZ10R97w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;oc5jQOvZovs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc5jQOvZovs[/video]

A callout to a tigersnake, little bugger did not want to play nice.

This copperhead from today also played a bit hard to get.
[video=youtube;WT08FbOUJk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT08FbOUJk8[/video]

And last week this guy terrorised the homeowners by soaking up some sun by the pool.
[video=youtube;DWGCyDPREmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWGCyDPREmU[/video]


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 25, 2011)

Some more nice video's Baz, thanks for sharing. What was the outcome for that little RBB with the cat bite?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 26, 2011)

The redbelly didnt make it Richard. 
It was damaged internally and died.

Here is a few release pics though.

Have you got a chance to use your new bags yet?


View attachment 219376
View attachment 219374
View attachment 219373
View attachment 219375
View attachment 219377


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice Tigers! 

I have a large EB in my sights ATM! He's hanging out under a slab at an old Dairy, so it's just a matter of time

Pics to follow, hopefully.


----------



## Renenet (Sep 26, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> The redbelly didnt make it Richard.
> It was damaged internally and died.



:cry: I was thinking how cute it was, too.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't had much success with cat attacks, either (unless it's me atttacking the cat)! Always seems to be some secondary infection involved that leads to the snakes demise.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Baz, What program do you use to edit your videos??? also do you use a video converter? If so which one do you use?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 30, 2011)

I just use the windows live moviemaker that was on the laptop when I bought it Troy. 
I have a video converter but havnt really used it yet.
Today i was sent these two pics to ID for a lovely MOP today.
He said a cat got it...
View attachment 219935
....View attachment 219936
....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;qLcEJws8u38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLcEJws8u38[/video]


----------



## dragon170 (Oct 8, 2011)

my first 1 for the season found in in a piece of 15mm rod at a steel works


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 8, 2011)

I love the copperheads, 
sometimes they can be so relaxed,
like this one I caught yesterday down a hole, 
and sometimes they whip around and carry on like little demons.

[video=youtube;brmMSFl1TLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brmMSFl1TLA[/video]


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 8, 2011)

Great movies baz as always.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2011)

nice looking copper head baz,


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 10, 2011)

That's like a standard colouration for this area, Seaford Carrum ect and if you travel 20 minutes away to Cranbourne 
they are generally darker on top with creamy sides like this one I caught yesterday.
But both areas produce a variety off different coloured snakes as well.

[video=youtube;iJZmx8INI_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJZmx8INI_w[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 18, 2011)

So Im working on Phillip Island doing some security ect for the MotoGP, but also being contacted about animals in distress, this is one snake that didnt make it.
[video=youtube;7Xz-RRwXiZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xz-RRwXiZo[/video]
Ill put up another vid of a copperhead capture and happier release later.
Also had to deal with a swamp wallaby, a turtle, a baby magpie, some spiders and a cape barren goose.


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 18, 2011)

I did the same sort of thing for the Gold Coast 600 last year, all we came across was a peacock sitting near the pit lane, so we spent the rest of the three days walking up and down the pits, and perving on grid/promo girls


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 18, 2011)

A peacock?, Im surprised it didn't end up under glass on the corperate menu, lol.
I spent most of my time in the campgrounds keeping an eye on the campers, helping with traffic ect
so i didnt get to see much of the grid/promo girls this year.


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 18, 2011)

lol, surprising as it sounds it didn't end up in a bain-marie.

apparently they've had the problem with a lot of snakes etc etc during the Indy/V8 races on the gold coast so my old boss voluntereed our time, I think he just wanted a free family pass and some free advertising.

I've got a snake I saw last night I would love your opinion on an I.D, I'm leaning towards rough scaled however I only got one rather blurry shot before he took off from the flash, I'll upload in a sec

Any thoughts?

bloody attachments


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like a rough scaled to me.


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 18, 2011)

Beauty, I was hoping it was, I haven't seen a wild one before now 

shame he was so jumpy at the flash, otherwise I could've gotten some better pictures last night.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like a Roughy to me too.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes it's a Rough Scaled Snake.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 18, 2011)

This one came from the Cowes police station. 
Luckily I was working on Phillip Island on the weekend and could go out to it.
The timing was perfect.
[video=youtube;hOpxqlFywzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOpxqlFywzY[/video]


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 20, 2011)

love all your videos barry !!


----------



## sarah_m (Oct 20, 2011)

Barry, am I allowed to ask what street in Somerville you were in? I grew up there and the scenery in that video looks familiar


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey sarah, 
Im not sure which video you're talking about. 
i get called to Somerville almost once a week and over the years Ive removed snakes from every part of that suburb.
And Ive been videoing it for the last couple of years.
Do you have any more info about the video?
Like a link..

Lol.

Any way, here is a movie I made today on one of the callouts.
[video=youtube;CULWweT2-as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CULWweT2-as[/video]

Im glad your liking the vids to Nick, Thanks for that.


----------



## sarah_m (Oct 20, 2011)

It's on page 20, entitled copperhead somerville 24/9/11


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 20, 2011)

Sarah, that was frankston Flinders Rd, near coolart rd behind Baxtor tavern sort of.

Another vid from yesterday while im here.
[video=youtube;rshIkX_R95k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rshIkX_R95k[/video]


----------



## ollie (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice vid's Baz - keep up the good work!

Lets see some catching kits - this is mine I carry in the car over summer 

Didn't include the 'pool net' which sits on standby in the garage


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 24, 2011)

ollie said:


> Nice vid's Baz - keep up the good work!
> 
> Lets see some catching kits - this is mine I carry in the car over summer
> 
> ...







hey is it ok if i pinch that photo for an assignment?? thats a good kit ,it pays to have plenty of equipment handy for when you need it,<br>In my kit i carry alot of things people normally wouldnt carry like spades ,matics shovels,crowbars,lighting,extra bags ,snake traps,hard hat and fluoro vest for construction sites,but i do this every day and have to remove snakes from unders concrete slabs and from within wall cavities alot more than most people would.I also carry a selection of gloves,mainly for handling rocks,branches and generally moving things to get too hidden snakes,and welding gloves for monitors.<br>My fav piece of equipment is my led lenser headlight as snakes love dark hidey holes and it helps me more than any other piece of equipment.I dont find most snake handling equipment neccasary,but i used a hook the other day to get a brown snake out from under a concrete slab that was way out of reach lol

oh forgot to mention a lockable box to put snakes in thats secured in the vehicle


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 24, 2011)

With regard to snake kit, I've found these useful on a number of occasions, especially for locating EB's in stumps, under concrete slabs and wall cavities. $175 from SuperCheap Auto (get your WIRES organisation to fund it)!


----------



## ollie (Oct 25, 2011)

No worries about using the photo snake pimp whats your assignment on? You mentioned snake traps - were not allowed to use them in Vic but just out of curiosity how do they work? Like the remote camera, maybe one day! Could find some uses for it at work also checking out nest boxes and warrens.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ollie*
> 
> 
> Nice vid's Baz - keep up the good work!
> ...



I also like to keep some long poles in the car, extendable like a house painters or swimming pool cleaners poles.
'
Yesterday i bought a different type of long crowbar from Bunnings for lifting concrete slabs ect and smashing through walls.

Rob, can you pm me the details for your snaketraps so as not to make it public,anymore than it is.

I had a M.O.P ask me about traps and he was told by another snake catcher to set rolled up bird netting around the place.

Of course I left him in no doubt about how I felt about that idea, illegal, dangerous, inhumane, immoral, yada, yada yada

but i was still pissed that a snake catcher would suggest this.

I have some more vids to put up and Ill do that later.

Oh yeah, and Richard, i am so getting one of those, I think Ill get one today.Good for perving around corners to...or so i hear


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 29, 2011)

Bumping.....for more vids!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice bump Richard, 
This snake was evicted from his home by the grader and was 
rude enough to hang around and watch as his home gets trashed in the name of progress.

[video=youtube;5j1vWP5vIYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j1vWP5vIYU[/video]

On the same day, anther victim of the urban sprawl get relocated from a building site in Dandenong

[video=youtube;k8gSHvLUpp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8gSHvLUpp0[/video]

The day before, another copperhead need to be rescued from a local water recycling plant.

[video=youtube;_KZ481b6iNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KZ481b6iNE[/video]

At this house in Langwarrin they had 6 electroic snake scarers beeping and operational.
The tigersnake didnt care in the slightest and had been living there for quite a while.
Remind me why I dont wear tight t-shirts again, lol.

[video=youtube;dFOgtVtWxwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFOgtVtWxwA[/video]

View attachment 223609
View attachment 223610

*Also was called to this tiger in Frankston that had been bailed up by a little fluffy snake smeller*.
View attachment 223606

View attachment 223607


----------



## ollie (Oct 31, 2011)

A pretty little Copperhead from Cranbourne Victoria released today into a nice local bushland reserve. Love the copperheads such a joy to work with!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 1, 2011)

the snake traps are those 'snake safe" ones,look like a pizza box with a maze inside,havent had much luck with them though,although i did find a snake underneath the trap once


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Rob, so you havn't had any luck with them.
Are they easy to make or purchase?

[video=youtube;zaoOWKdRWgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaoOWKdRWgs[/video] 

Some copperheads getting released


----------



## longqi (Nov 2, 2011)

View attachment 224255
View attachment 224256
View attachment 224256
View attachment 224256
Lovely little cobra
Came from a lane in Legian that runs off Poppies1
Bit chewed up by a dog but banged a few stitches in and these were two months later
You can still see the chunk missing
Wanted to make sure it was fit and well before releasing it
Took 20 minutes to catch again


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 3, 2011)

Those pics are not working Peter.

I was called out to a baby tigersnake that was in a cats bed a few nights ago.
The cat and the snake were both unharmed and seemed to be just sharing the bed...weird.

View attachment 224397


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;yYS93U1E_Pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYS93U1E_Pw[/video]


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 6, 2011)

very nice barry !!!
cant wait to find some coppheads


----------



## grizz (Nov 6, 2011)

he was in there chasing the Australian birds Baz!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 6, 2011)

When I got there the lady told me she last saw the snake on the dresser under the window.

It wasn't there at 1st glace and I looked behind the dresser, not there.

Then out of the corner of my eye, I looked up and saw the snake curled, flared up, weaving and very angry
on the candle holder.

The woman saw it at the same time, then freaked and ran from the house

I think this particular snake was potentially going to make the news if it wasn't spotted .


----------



## Poggle (Nov 6, 2011)

Love ya work Baz..You seem to get a lot of tigers. I do miss working with them more regularly


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 7, 2011)

A few pics and an email from a M.O.P ..


> _ My cat threw up a snake on the balcony a few weeks ago - only about 15cm long.
> Now I'm stressing - he is a Kiwi cat so doesn't know about snakes.
> Stressed more when the neighbours said how much they like my cat because they haven't has a snake in their yard since he arrived...
> 
> I think he went back and re-ate it _



The copperhead was released a few days ago and the tiger was an earlier rescue.
View attachment 225286
View attachment 225287


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2011)

Some excellent photos and work in here Baz! Keep em coming!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok,so I made this video today from a tigersnake callout.
[video=youtube;6jpzHOU2WL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jpzHOU2WL0[/video]
Check it out


----------



## Wally (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice one Baz. Woodpile looked a bit smaller than the last one I saw you sifting through!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice snakes, everyone; enjoying this thread!

Here's another EB from today. Very fat and lumpy toward it's bottom end, so I suspect gravid. Apologies for so many pics, but these guys would have to be one of my faves.

And another; this one I had in care for a while now, due to that infamous nylon bird/garden netting product and severe dehydration as a result of being caught in the sun for several hours. Feeds and poops well now, with no apparent neuro problems, so all good.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 23, 2011)

Great looking eb Richard. 
Is that one of my black bags in the 1st pic?
How are they going with brown snakes?

I took some videos today while releasing some snakes at Mt Martha which Ill chuck up later.
The ranger was there snapping away to so I must get her to email those pics.
Here is one of the vids from today.
[video=youtube;Zb6VLbXEwlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb6VLbXEwlo[/video]


----------



## snakerelocation (Nov 23, 2011)

View attachment 227315


View attachment 227316


View attachment 227317


View attachment 227318


View attachment 227319


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 23, 2011)

Cant see those pics SR

Here is some more vid from today

[video=youtube;ryTk7I5mcvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryTk7I5mcvM[/video]


----------



## snakerelocation (Nov 23, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Cant see those pics SR
> 
> there we go, try again


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 23, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Great looking eb Richard.
> Is that one of my black bags in the 1st pic?
> How are they going with brown snakes?



Certainly is mate! I use these on every EB relocation now and I couldn't be happier! No more big Brownies bouncing off the bottom of the bag and back into my lap anymore, and I'm getting pretty quick on that drawstring now.

Very nice EB there SR, thanks for sharing.


----------



## snakerelocation (Nov 23, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> Certainly is mate! I use these on every EB relocation now and I couldn't be happier! No more big Brownies bouncing off the bottom of the bag and back into my lap anymore, and I'm getting pretty quick on that drawstring now.
> 
> Very nice EB there SR, thanks for sharing.



thanks mate, the eb in the top pic put on quite a display, almost like a sidewinder, the typical s pose with the flatened neck, almost black for most of his body, have to be my favourite ven.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 23, 2011)

Great pics SR, I hardly ever see browns here and never a yellow faced whip.
That 1st pic is a keeper.
The bags are better once they have been worn in and had a wash Richard.
When they are new they aren't as flexible.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 23, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> The bags are better once they have been worn in and had a wash Richard.
> When they are new they aren't as flexible.



Big Brownies bouncing out of bags was a problem I encountered with my other type of bags Baz, never with your ones! Partly because yours are a good 30cm deeper I'd guess.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 24, 2011)

So far everyone who has gotten a bag from me is wrapt with it saying 
the extra depth, the draw string, the way it attaches to any hoop shape or size, 
the heavy duty double stitching and overall quality of this Aussie made bag makes it the best.
Anyway, enough advertising, here is another video that ranger Sue took yesterday of the copperhead release.
[video=youtube;u2nANuK3ei4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2nANuK3ei4[/video]

View attachment 227378
View attachment 227379
View attachment 227380


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here's a recent one


----------



## snakerelocation (Nov 26, 2011)

*relocated eb*

here is a catch from yesterday afternoon, the bugga was under a site shed, so i had just over a foot of room to work with on my stomache, and half way under it. not easy to get a brown when your at his level, knowing he will be ten times quicher than you are.....


----------



## Herpaderpa (Nov 26, 2011)

those last two are absolutely gorgeous!!! Elapidae... gorgeous!! snakerelocation... thats another gorgeous one


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 26, 2011)

snakerelocation said:


> here is a catch from yesterday afternoon, the bugga was under a site shed, so i had just over a foot of room to work with on my stomache, and half way under it. not easy to get a brown when your at his level, knowing he will be ten times quicher than you are.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 227746



That's an Eastern Blue, not an Eastern Brown! Those Logan Brownies are real stunners.


----------



## snakerelocation (Nov 26, 2011)

what really gives me the pipps tho, is that i get a call to hundreds of large carpet snakes a year, never have any problems being paid for removing them, then we get small vens like the easter browns and red bellies (when compared to a 12" carpet) and trying to get money out the prics is impossible, do they think we risk our life to a deadly eastern brown or taipan just for the hell of it, yeah i enjoy it no doubt, but wish they would think about what im risking... its not just as simple as putting a bandaid over the two little insignificant puncture wounds....
it realy gets me wound up...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 27, 2011)

Those brown snake pics are great elapidae.
And that blue brown snake is pretty special to SR..


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 27, 2011)

best browns are in Queensland


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;czhiypnCJvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czhiypnCJvQ[/video]

I know it's not really an elapid but it"s been a week full of bluetongues, non events and dead batteries.
This was this morning.


----------



## r3ptilian (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha rrrrubber ssssnakeman, sorry Baz but you seem to get alot of these. At least there was only 1 and not 3 like last time lol.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 6, 2011)

This video was taken today and last night. 
So i tried to answer the question about the big bags release procedure.
[video=youtube;kchYwcRSoJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kchYwcRSoJQ[/video]


----------



## r3ptilian (Dec 6, 2011)

No worries Baz, I wasn't picking on your hoop bag, Like I said I have seen a similar design and it required pulling apart the bag from the top as it had 2 draw strings, and from your video yours only appears to have 1. As you would know bagging a ven is one thing, but to correctly release it without placing yourself in danger or distressing the snake is another. Keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 8, 2011)

I was on my way the the VHS meeting last night 
but got called out to this little guy and by the time we were done it was to late to go.
I really wanted to catch Ollies talk to..Anyway
Enjoy Snakes On a Plane..Terrible quality vid though.
[video=youtube;D9y8EsCxsGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9y8EsCxsGI[/video]
Cheere


----------



## dragon170 (Dec 10, 2011)

bump this up with mine from today out at Dunkeld, lovely little fella just wanted a room at the local pub lol


----------



## longqi (Dec 10, 2011)

We just collected our 100th snake in last 4 months
Data is quite interesting
[although some were unidentified]

57 relocated almost immediately
22 euthanised at my decision because of injuries
7 non local snakes rehomed
7 rehabilitated and released
7 rehabilitated and rehomed

27 pythons either retics or burmese
8 wagleri [ven]
20 vine snakes
2 dipong or blood python
4 non local retic
1 corn snake
11 cobras [ven]
2 kraits [ven]
10 boigas [ven]
6 elaphe
7 unidentified

Size ranged from 45cm to 5.1 metres

Potentially most deadly were the kraits as you toss a coin if you get hit as 50% of bites result in death
but they were very slow moving and pretty docile even though I was extremely careful and a bit nervous
Cobras were slower than most aussie vens but still a bit hairy depending on location


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 10, 2011)

What is the most common injury Peter. eg, dog, shovel, vehicle ect?
It is very interesting, you must show me around when i get off my bum and get to Bali.

Lol @ dragon170, nice copperhead.

Also have a couple more vids, this one was a no show..

[video=youtube;B2NsQ0NLAvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2NsQ0NLAvI[/video]

and this tiger snake had beautiful stripes imo.

[video=youtube;Co_noD2sb-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co_noD2sb-4[/video]


----------



## longqi (Dec 10, 2011)

Majority of injuries appear to be vehicular
With cats and dogs running close second
Basically if the jaws are badly broken or ribs definitely into stomach cavity I euthanise
There is a good vet here but he charges an arm and a leg when he knows a Bule [me] is involved
So cant waste too much time and effort on something that will probably die anyway
Not easy decisions to make 

One very different thing is some of the people here
Madurese in particular
I go out to remove snake
Catch it and bag it
They demand money for the snake because now it is safe they can sell it to a restaurant
[in some ways I cant blame them because a big retic is worth 2 weeks wages to them]
First time I did pay them
But Im not made of money so have to break this quickly
Now I walk inside their house and tip the bag out on the kitchen table
5ft of angry cobra soon changes their minds
[I tell them every snake was a cobra now, makes it a lot easier]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 13, 2011)

When you have to euthanise, what method do you use Peter?
100 snakes in 4 months? 
WOW.. im impressed, and the variety youre getting is amazing.
Do you record any of the catches on film ?


----------



## longqi (Dec 13, 2011)

Not on film because 95% of the time Im by myself or its one of the other guys by themselves
Got lots of photos to put on bali reptile rescue in facebook but only a few there yet
But one day will get a video set up
Whoever is closest gets the job and we release in a national park far from the crowds
Now its bag and release as fast as possible
First few months we got maybe 1 phone call a week
Now bloody phone goes crazy some nights
Most dangerous one so far was a goanna [biawak]
Will have the scars for a long time because I was so relieved it wasnt a huge cobra I dropped my guard

Even though Bali is fairly well populated there are healthy populations of most snakes here and about 18 local types as far as I know so havent seen a lot yet
Euthanising depends on location and obvious pain level of the snake
If it has been badly chewed up etc I kill them on the spot 
If I consider they have a chance I treat and observe until its obvious I was wrong
They are the bad ones because you think they are ok and suddenly septacaemia just knocks them over

I have to be a cold blooded myself when dealing with injuries but have no veterinary back-up so can only try my best and hope
Stitching up a cobra while trying to hold its head still and avoid getting getting hit will be something I wont forget
But that one was 100% success even if its got a pretty strange hood now


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 13, 2011)

Funny you should mention about the hood,do you find the bones and skin in the hood have greater healing properties than the rest of the snake.i have found a few aussie elapids like this tiger with "hood" damage (healed naturally) and it made me think that the hood may serve a double purpose.
1, to make the snake look bigger, and
2, to take the brunt of the attack ..Just speculating./


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2011)

You do some interesting work Longqi. Good read, thanks


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 16, 2011)

Yesterday i went to Nyora, 
This tigersnake had been overheating in this closed container for most of the day and was happy to 
get some air, 
not real happy about being caught...
and then very happy to be released.

[video=youtube;jaj3pFA8GU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaj3pFA8GU4[/video]

I thought there would be more posts by other snake catchers in this thread.
More pics and vids guys.


----------



## Nash1990 (Dec 17, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> I thought there would be more posts by other snake catchers in this thread.
> More pics and vids guys.



So far the only recent snake calls that I have been able to attend was a legless lizard and a corn snake lol

I will endeavour to post pics if/when I get to do an elapid rescue, hopefully that will be soon!


----------



## longqi (Dec 17, 2011)

I use a photo of that cobra on Bali reptile rescues facebook so might be worth a gander
It was a pretty big chunk missing and it wasnt happy about getting stitched up
You are possibly correct about it being a target area
Quite a few we have seen with major hood damage but still pretty healthy

Might also be to look bigger?

There are 6 other volunteers so 100 isnt quite so impressive when you factor that into the equation
Still pretty happy with increasing work load though


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 18, 2011)

This tigersnake had been trapped in the holiday house for two months before the ladies came down for the holidays.
It was skinny and dull but perked up nicely when released.
I imagine it was a bit dehydrated to after 2 months with little or no water but I reckon he'll get enough to drink overnight.

[video=youtube;fuxJkobU2Co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuxJkobU2Co[/video]


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 18, 2011)

very nice barry!
love watching your vids!
i gotta come watch you release them one day!!!

my house in rosebud is so clean and we only get garden skinks there  , but my other house 2 streets away gets a few types of skinks and some cool bugs, but never seen a snake yet there!


----------



## Poggle (Dec 21, 2011)

Good work baz and Kudo's for giving Snake Catchers a good rep


----------



## 53ERX (Dec 21, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Yesterday i went to Nyora,
> This tigersnake had been overheating in this closed container for most of the day and was happy to
> get some air,
> not real happy about being caught...
> and then very happy to be released.


Fook me, that was one mighty pissed off tiger! Looked like it came close to nipping your arm there a few times.
Thanks for the vids, love your work!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 21, 2011)

Youre fooking welcome, lol


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;9lOAMiuv23I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lOAMiuv23I[/video]

Today I find out if this guy lives or dies.
He is at the vet with a broken lower jaw and severe laceration to the neck.

And the full version with the vet visit

[video=youtube;qdO2ANsGdLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdO2ANsGdLk[/video]


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 2, 2012)

I always enjoy watching your vids, even the sad ones.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 2, 2012)

Another day, another snake and another shovel..
[video=youtube;8iBcUyQFkL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iBcUyQFkL4[/video]


----------



## GHOSTY (Jan 3, 2012)

Bloody shovels >:/ its funny cause almost all the time someone is bitten is when the try and mess with the snake! 
Makes me so mad......


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 3, 2012)

Acually the second most common snakebite is people trying to kill, catch or interfere with the snake. 
The most common cause of snakebite is people stepping on them.
Every 2nd or 3rd callout i go to, there is a guy armed with a shovel or similar weapon.
That last copperhead was lucky I got there before the shovelheads found it.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you have any references for that Baz? I've been looking for anything to show this for a long time.



ssssnakeman said:


> Acually the second most common snakebite is people trying to kill, catch or interfere with the snake.
> The most common cause of snakebite is people stepping on them.
> Every 2nd or 3rd callout i go to, there is a guy armed with a shovel or similar weapon.
> That last copperhead was lucky I got there before the shovelheads found it.


----------



## ChargerWA (Jan 3, 2012)

Some one should tell shovel hero to put down the shovel and try on a pair of steelcap boots and some long pants. No guarantee he won't get bitten but better than nothing.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry Gordo, i cant remember where its from. 
I think its from a graph put out by csiro years ago. 
It makes sense, dont you think?
Keepers came in at third and "other' was 4th, LOL


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 3, 2012)

Makes total sense! I tell people exactly that all the time, just wish i could back it up with something lol.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 4, 2012)

Another copperhead today, this one wasnt in any danger from the shovel and the guy who rang me was in his 70s.
Old school but with a good heart.
This guy was actually worried about the snake and didnt want it hurt.
And he had a steady hand as he filmed this.
[video=youtube;Ct29lq_CaAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct29lq_CaAk[/video]



ssssnakeman said:


> [video=youtube;9lOAMiuv23I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lOAMiuv23I[/video]
> 
> Today I find out if this guy lives or dies.
> He is at the vet with a broken lower jaw and severe laceration to the neck.
> ...



The operation was yesterday and there is a video coming, here is the little guy after Shane stitched up its neck, before working on the jaw.


----------



## snakerelocation (Jan 21, 2012)

The affects of bird netting.
But after a coupple of hours of working on this not so happy 1850mm long trapped fella, it made me realise why i love this job so much, what a satisfaction on knowing you have just saved his life. a coupple of time getting a little nervous as he struggled as i held his head. (not to easy a job to do by yourself i found out, but unfortunatley the "reptile vets" told me he was to dangerous for there staff to work with, so they were no help and that meant i was left to do it alone)
the last two pics are on the day off release, the pinky purple colour is the dye from the spray i use.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 21, 2012)

A little EB from today.


----------



## snakerelocation (Jan 21, 2012)

was he crossed with a tiger? nice stripes, dont get them like that here, most are solid colours.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 21, 2012)

I get alot of callouts for "Tiger, definately a Tiger, I know cause my dads seen them before", and not one Tiger yet!

We've had such a good year up here this season, everything looks captive bred.


----------



## snake79 (Jan 21, 2012)

What? don't tell me you're serious snakerelocation "was he crossed with a tiger?" please tell me you're joking ,do you have a dmp?


----------



## snakerelocation (Jan 21, 2012)

yes i was joking, its just amazing how much these guys change in colours and pattern depending on the area, logan seems to have alot of blue colouring, brisbane seems very orange/brown, gold coast alot darker. but not very often i get to one with stripes like that much, and considering the amount of eb, that went on the last 3 months paperwork average out at 6 a week, i would have loved to seen something different. do i have a dmp? what do you think i do for a living?
what area do you cover snake 79?


----------



## snake79 (Jan 21, 2012)

I cover the south burnett,toowoomba regional council and the western downs,used to be the snake catcher in dalby when i was living there.Thank God you were joking you'd be surprised at how many people out there think that elapids cross breed with other species such as elapidsxpythons.Don't know how many times i've heard that one before lol


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 21, 2012)

snake79 said:


> Thank God you were joking you'd be surprised at how many people out there think that elapids cross breed with other species such as elapidsxpythons.



Now that is funny, cause I always thought elapids were a genus! (Sorry, just being a smart ****).

Apologies baz, lets have more relocation pics.


----------



## snake79 (Jan 21, 2012)

allright smart **** give me a break i've had a few drinks i was just making a point you knew what i meant i just got the words mixed around.Feel like a**** wit now thank you for pointing out that obvious mistake imported_varanus


----------



## snakerelocation (Jan 21, 2012)

some more this week


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 22, 2012)

Great pics SR, love the brown snake, and the birdnetting pic as well, terrible stuff it is.
IV, that brown is amazing, I think its great you can cross a brown with a tiger.
I had a couple of callouts today..
This one sucked ayse'
[video=youtube;3ZVY09dp-Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZVY09dp-Eo[/video]

Yeah, dont watch it if you're sensitive.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 22, 2012)

That's sad, nice Tiger too. looks like the spade brigade wasn't game to finnish the job and called you, Baz?!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 22, 2012)

This tiger was in shed and didnt see me sneaking up him. Lucky to because they were ready to decapitate it with the shovels.

[video=youtube;dsSd1UZkaXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsSd1UZkaXo[/video]

Richard, its not the first time. At least I managed convince this family that killing snakes is bad.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;MAXUuRETXP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAXUuRETXP8[/video]

A callout from this morning


----------



## snakerelocation (Jan 30, 2012)

I love it baz, right at the 20 second mark, the lady comes out with " this mans special" ..... Always thought you were to.... keep up the good work.


ssssnakeman said:


> [video=youtube;MAXUuRETXP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAXUuRETXP8[/video]
> 
> A callout from this morning


----------



## Poggle (Jan 31, 2012)

nice brown being released.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 31, 2012)

Released these local copperheads today with the help of volunteer Laura

[video=youtube;Bg1Uwpxgy-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg1Uwpxgy-E[/video]


----------



## Poggle (Jan 31, 2012)

my hardest prob is getting someone who is willing to hold a cam for me Baz  need to learn to multi task more.... see if i was a woman i could handle and shoot at same time.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is an example of what happens when you try to film yourself..
this was before I released this happy camper.
[video=youtube;N4P7KxGsnRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4P7KxGsnRQ[/video]


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 31, 2012)

That's why I love Copperheads, always very accommodating. For example, I love the way he immediately offered you his tail rather than striking!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 31, 2012)

When this one came to me it had an open wound in its side, but it did come with an attitude to.
I was happy to finally be rid of it actually, In the vid 'Copperheads with Laura" you can see him swimming away at the end.


----------



## baxtor (Feb 1, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> When this one came to me it had an open wound in its side, but it did come with an attitude to.
> I was happy to finally be rid of it actually, In the vid 'Copperheads with Laura" you can see him swimming away at the end.



I am yet to meet a copperhead with attitude Barry. Might be a big city thing, the closer you get to Melbourne the more attitude everything any everybody seems to have.
They must be one of the most inoffensive snakes on the planet.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's one I prepared earlier. Not wanting to start a free handling debate, just an indication of how quiet some can become in a few minutes of handling. This one even hung around after!


----------



## Poggle (Feb 2, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Here's one I prepared earlier. Not wanting to start a free handling debate, just an indication of how quiet some can become in a few minutes of handling. This one even hung around after!



omg it looks like the snake has eaten some of your apple... thats why he didnt wan to eat you... in all honesty, When i was in Tas and working with superbus i found them to be very accomodating  well the older ones .


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 2, 2012)

That's why I had to let her go, or she would have finished it!


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 2, 2012)

I caught this Little Whip Snake at 3am. He was a cute little guy and the client had already caught him. He was exploring his kitchen so they had put a bucket on top of him. Apparently the client was very close to just killing it because he didn't want to pay $280 or so that some one quoted him. Fun times when snake catchers do it for the money not the snakes...





The picture is from the next day after I had gotten some sleep and just before I headed out to release him.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 2, 2012)

Ah well, everyone has to make a crust! Good work!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 2, 2012)

$280 is a bit over the top, 
I spoke to a recently widowed 77 year old lady 
who was charged $400 to remove a bluetongue.
Great pic Andrew


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 2, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> $280 is a bit over the top,
> I spoke to a recently widowed 77 year old lady
> who was charged $400 to remove a bluetongue.
> Great pic Andrew



thats what can give herpers a bad name. and i wonder if that included her pensioner discount


----------



## baxtor (Feb 2, 2012)

They get it for free down here, some will offer so I take whatever "donation" they are happy with to cover a bit of fuel etc. I am afraid I do not know the magic price at which the clients shift from removal mode to shovel mode but I suspect it is a lot lower in rural Victoria than up where you are Barry.


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah, but I probably undercharge. I mean the last few years I've basically been doing it while on holiday from university. For that little guy, given capturing him took a solid 15 seconds and I was technically still awake when they called at 2am I only charged $100. That photo is actually pretty rubbish, I've had the pleasure of having one of my friends who's also into snakes take a few pictures of a couple of the snakes I've caught this summer. 

This was the first Eastern Brown I ever caught. Only about 40cm long. Found him under some tin roofing about 2m from a rather large and grumpy tiger snake. Suffice to say while being photographed he got a bit mad.










I'm a bit annoyed that we didn't manage to get a really good shot of him with his mouth wide open.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 3, 2012)

when you do it full time you can not afford to do it for "free" and if you want a professional service thats prompt and effective,you have to charge enough to make some what of a living,and not even a decent living at that,its purely for the love of it.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 3, 2012)

Some of you guys should move up to Darwin. There is a contract from NTPWS waiting for you so you don't have to charge anything. Just be prepared to be busy!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 3, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Some of you guys should move up to Darwin. There is a contract from NTPWS waiting for you so you don't have to charge anything. Just be prepared to be busy!




Any idea what the majority of callouts would be, Gordo? I'm assuming Western Browns.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 3, 2012)

The vast majority are golden tree snakes, keelbacks next, water pythons, carpets, childrens and then nuchalis. Vens only really accounted for about 20% of calls but browns were the most common ven on call out.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 3, 2012)

Its great when the Council offer snake removal as a service. I used to be the Altona City (Victoria) snakecatcher in the 1970's and 80's - the council would log the call I'd remove the snake (nearly all male tiger snakes - presumably because males are the dispersers) then I'd bill the council and they'd reconcile my bill against the call log. Individuals can rarely afford the removal of a snake and it's generally only a temporary issue affecting them anyway. I can't say I ever removed a "resident" snake from a backyard..they were all passing through so they are evreyone's problem, not just the person who has it in their backyard today.

By the way I attended a quite few that had resulted in pet deaths. A survey by the veterinary school (Melb Uni) showed that dogs were mainly bitten in spring during the day (when snakes were diurnal) and cats were bitten more frequently at night in the hottest part of summer when snakes became nocturnal. That was based on over a hundred bites presenting to the vet school clinic at Werribee over a ten year period. :shock:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 3, 2012)

Great info Hoplophile..very cool


----------



## reptalica (Feb 3, 2012)

Great thread too. As much as I love seeing the pics, to me it's educational and gives me an opportunity to identify the vens by sighting the pics and knowing which is which. I am in Greensborough in the Diamond Valley and I know they get browns and tigers around here. We walk the dogs right near Plenty River and apparently am a good chance to spot one around here. 

Believe me I am very much an amateur and the first to admit it.

Thanks snakeman and the forum population for these great insights.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;TM_TtxUib4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM_TtxUib4I[/video]

Yesterday, i was called out to remove this huge tiger snake from a ladies backyard.


----------



## snakerelocation (Feb 5, 2012)

baxtor said:


> They get it for free down here, some will offer so I take whatever "donation" they are happy with to cover a bit of fuel etc. I am afraid I do not know the magic price at which the clients shift from removal mode to shovel mode but I suspect it is a lot lower in rural Victoria than up where you are Barry.



So how do you cover the cost of fuel, public liability insurance, life insurance etc..... I do relocation full time, and have to pay for the things like insurances, advertising (vechicle signage, google paid adds etc) and fuel etc..... and it cost a heap, i am proberly one of the cheapest around this area, and certainly dont make a living out of it, especially when you have to do rehabilation work with injured wildlife- sure the vets do their part for free ( try finding one that is comfortable with a 7 foot brown tho) but the rest is off my own back, and sometimes can be quite costly.


----------



## Poggle (Feb 6, 2012)

snakerelocation said:


> So how do you cover the cost of fuel, public liability insurance, life insurance etc..... I do relocation full time, and have to pay for the things like insurances, advertising (vechicle signage, google paid adds etc) and fuel etc..... and it cost a heap, i am proberly one of the cheapest around this area, and certainly dont make a living out of it, especially when you have to do rehabilation work with injured wildlife- sure the vets do their part for free ( try finding one that is comfortable with a 7 foot brown tho) but the rest is off my own back, and sometimes can be quite costly.



I agree with you mate it does make it hard when people are doing it cheaper or for free. I remeber a little while ago in my area a wild life group got a person their DMP and allowed the to do the call outs for "free". Made it hard for the more experienced people.... He didnt last long though when he was confronted with larger browns and RBBS  I have a good vet that as long as i am with the snake he will work on it no matter what it is


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 6, 2012)

I live in the same area as Baxtor and I understand what he is talking about. I do the relocation because I love the snakes but still charge for my services, just enough to cover costs etc. I have found out here that just too many people that don't even ring out here and will go out of their way to kill a snake. most of my jobs are businesses as the can't afford an incident with their workers. If we charged the $100 + dollars that some people charge in the bigger areas we would not get called at all as joe blow hero would find a shovel and kill it. I know of a hospital in our area that gets them killed because they refuse to pay anything to have one removed, would of thought trained professionals would know better espically as they no longer carry anti venom as they also decided that this was to expensive.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 6, 2012)

dragon170 said:


> I live in the same area as Baxtor and I understand what he is talking about. I do the relocation because I love the snakes but still charge for my services, just enough to cover costs etc. I have found out here that just too many people that don't even ring out here and will go out of their way to kill a snake. most of my jobs are businesses as the can't afford an incident with their workers. If we charged the $100 + dollars that some people charge in the bigger areas we would not get called at all as joe blow hero would find a shovel and kill it. I know of a hospital in our area that gets them killed because they refuse to pay anything to have one removed, would of thought trained professionals would know better espically as they no longer carry anti venom as they also decided that this was to expensive.



You wouldn't happen to live in Horsham at all would you dragon? The problem sounds familiar.


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 6, 2012)

about an hour or so south lol


----------



## Poggle (Feb 6, 2012)

dragon170 said:


> I live in the same area as Baxtor and I understand what he is talking about. I do the relocation because I love the snakes but still charge for my services, just enough to cover costs etc. I have found out here that just too many people that don't even ring out here and will go out of their way to kill a snake. most of my jobs are businesses as the can't afford an incident with their workers. If we charged the $100 + dollars that some people charge in the bigger areas we would not get called at all as joe blow hero would find a shovel and kill it. I know of a hospital in our area that gets them killed because they refuse to pay anything to have one removed, would of thought trained professionals would know better espically as they no longer carry anti venom as they also decided that this was to expensive.



maybe they should be reminded of the legalities with kills snakes?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 6, 2012)

When I took a friend to Frankston hospital in 2002 with a copperhead bite, 
they didnt think I knew what a copperhead was and wanted to see the body of the snake.
I said, no worries, its out in the car, ill get it for you..Its not dead though 
They said i should kill the snake and i told them what i thought of that suggestion.
They decided to take my word for it when they realised who I was and what I do and even then,
i had to talk them through the protocol for snakebite.
You'd think these hospitals and the doctors who work there would be a lot more aware of snakebite procedure..
I watched as the doctor tried to find a vein, missing 6 times before letting a nurse do it.
I said, ill go down to Frankston Station, find a drug user, and he will to hit in the vein in one shot.


----------



## Poggle (Feb 6, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> When I took a friend to Frankston hospital in 2002 with a copperhead bite,
> they didnt think I knew what a copperhead was and wanted to see the body of the snake.
> I said, no worries, its out in the car, ill get it for you..Its not dead though
> They said i should kill the snake and i told them what i thought of that suggestion.
> ...



ABSOLUTE CRACK UP. I have had this issue before. I had acall out where a lady was bitten by a Tiger Snake in Tasmania, she was bitten on the bum when taking a pee in the bush in her camp toilet. Luckily snake was stick in there and i bagged it and took it to the hospital. They tried to tell me it was a red belly. My response....... -_- "just so you guys are aware for future reference there are no red bellies in the wild in Tasmania". There response "are you sure because we have seen so many like your snake". "Well this is a tiger snake", "oh, well my bad"...... hospital staff give you such a postivie and confident outlook :S


----------



## snakerelocation (Feb 6, 2012)

dragon170 said:


> I live in the same area as Baxtor and I understand what he is talking about. I do the relocation because I love the snakes but still charge for my services, just enough to cover costs etc. I have found out here that just too many people that don't even ring out here and will go out of their way to kill a snake. most of my jobs are businesses as the can't afford an incident with their workers. If we charged the $100 + dollars that some people charge in the bigger areas we would not get called at all as joe blow hero would find a shovel and kill it. I know of a hospital in our area that gets them killed because they refuse to pay anything to have one removed, would of thought trained professionals would know better espically as they no longer carry anti venom as they also decided that this was to expensive.



I understand fully, but one thing to consider is your public liability, if you dont make money you have no insurance, have no insurance and if something goes wrong, as it can well do, you loose everything, yes your right about not wanting them killed, im the same, and thats the reason why i do carrer work, it can be really dangerous... (isnt that right baz) but at least the only person that is doing it is me, dont have to wory about insurance then right.... wrong..., what happens if someone busts into my place and gets done by an injured eb...


----------



## ChargerWA (Feb 6, 2012)

I've made the comment before, you guys are too cheap. Call a plumber or sparkie (i'm one) and see what it costs you for a call out.

I had the relocator out a year ago. We didn't catch the snake but he gave up an hour of his time (not including travel) and I slipped him $200 as he left. He tried to give some back but I wasn't having it. It's a specialised service to 99.8% of the community and should be renumerated as such.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, enough talk about money. Who wants to see more snakes ?
I know I do.
So, after getting back from the vet yesterday, I was called back to Cranbourne to rescue a copperhead that
had been chased up a drainpipe by the young fellas in the video...
Of course i got the video.

[video=youtube;-zfyJfV5vMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zfyJfV5vMc[/video]


----------



## Poggle (Feb 7, 2012)

it amazes me the amount of copperheads you get mate. I am jealous  have you experienced the good old black flip they can do? Turn on them selves so quick some of them


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine from today at Cobden not great pics but the blokes took some with there camera too so look forward to seeing them this was a nice size copperhead who decided to make a home under a pile of old concrete. Was biegining to wonder if the only thing anyone is relocating in this country is copperheads and the ocassional tiger lol  would love to see something a bit different


----------



## baxtor (Feb 7, 2012)

ChargerWA said:


> I've made the comment before, you guys are too cheap. Call a plumber or sparkie (i'm one) and see what it costs you for a call out.
> 
> I had the relocator out a year ago. We didn't catch the snake but he gave up an hour of his time (not including travel) and I slipped him $200 as he left. He tried to give some back but I wasn't having it. It's a specialised service to 99.8% of the community and should be renumerated as such.



We need a lot more people with that approach, sadly most of them are just as frightened of putting their hand in their pocket as they are of the snakes.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 7, 2012)

Poggle said:


> it amazes me the amount of copperheads you get mate. I am jealous  have you experienced the good old black flip they can do? Turn on them selves so quick some of them



This is the 1st time Ive had a copperhead go me like this, and i think I know what youre talking about Pog.

This snake had a shovel wound in its side when I got it so really didnt like people to start with, 

[video=youtube;WjNx9RP-KzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjNx9RP-KzI[/video]

If you stop and start it, you can see its mouth open so i think it meant business


----------



## Poggle (Feb 8, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> This is the 1st time Ive had a copperhead go me like this, and i think I know what youre talking about Pog.
> 
> This snake had a shovel wound in its side when I got it so really didnt like people to start with,
> 
> ...



close...  nice reaction time baz, and looking through a camera at the same time  Have u been unfortunate enough to be tagged by one of these little guys yet??


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 9, 2012)

> close...  nice reaction time baz, and looking through a camera at the same time  Have u been unfortunate enough to be tagged by one of these little guys yet??



Fortunatly Ive avoided ever being bitten by a copperhead. 
I do know it is not a nice experience, full of pain and long lasting effects.
I have been lucky I think.


----------



## Poggle (Feb 9, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Fortunatly Ive avoided ever being bitten by a copperhead.
> I do know it is not a nice experience, full of pain and long lasting effects.
> I have been lucky I think.
> View attachment 237626



Yeah it isnt a nice experience. Love this last pic.... Post it in Guess the elapid and see how many get it wrong


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 9, 2012)

jeez Baz, that was a tad close haha. It must hate paparazzi.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is one from yesterday.

[video=youtube;Gq9WmxeBHPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq9WmxeBHPQ[/video]


----------



## Vincey (Feb 9, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Here is one from yesterday.
> 
> [video=youtube;Gq9WmxeBHPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq9WmxeBHPQ[/video]


Felt sorta bad for him he had to rip up those nice floor boards.
Didn't feel so bad for him when he spoke about the "shovel job"

Keep up the good work


----------



## snakerelocation (Feb 9, 2012)

Vincey said:


> Felt sorta bad for him he had to rip up those nice floor boards.
> Didn't feel so bad for him when he spoke about the "shovel job"
> 
> Keep up the good work



unfortunatley thats how they deal with it, just wish the stoped for a second and realised just how dangerous that is, apart from it being illegal and cruel.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 9, 2012)

Just got back from this,,,
I thought it was going to be another copperhead so it was good to one of these for a change.

[video=youtube;7Jw40zCtQ2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jw40zCtQ2Q[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 15, 2012)

This big old tiger had it made in the shade till I was called to relocate her. 
I wish I could have left her there but I could not talk them into letting her stay.
[video=youtube;o17_chXswYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o17_chXswYU[/video]


----------



## snakerelocation (Feb 19, 2012)

close one baz, beautiful size there too,


----------



## Nodrog (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey baz i would really love to catch up with you one day and do some herping together. And that whip would have been a nice change to copperheads and tigers...


----------



## Poggle (Feb 19, 2012)

A brown recieving a good stare down


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 19, 2012)

You giving him the frowning of a lifetime Pog, keep an eye on him mate.
[video=youtube;8G9bQFI9wYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G9bQFI9wYQ[/video]

[video=youtube;Fv78AGjBj-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv78AGjBj-E[/video]

[video=youtube;Gv5KheyV_94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv5KheyV_94&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## snakerelocation (Feb 21, 2012)

hey baz what lens are you using in the last video, looked bigger than a macro.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 21, 2012)

It says 18-55ml on the lens, if that helps SR. It was the smaller of the two lenses that came with the camera.

Got a bit of footage this morning of a release.

[video=youtube;mwoz0TbjLpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwoz0TbjLpE[/video]


----------



## richardsc (Mar 1, 2012)

nice one with the white lipped snake baz,thats my old ladys house,missed u by 5 mins,i recognise where u let it go to,a few copperheads and tigers there to,also ive seen a brown snake,adult just around the corner at the reserve,many years ago,was dead unfortunatly,but they are down in our neck of the woods


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 2, 2012)

Your mum is a top lady Richard, and she keeps a snake to. I bet you spent a few hours in "that spot" where I released him to.
Last year i caught a big brown snake in the area to.
Anyway, here is a couple of copperheads I released in Greens Bush.

[video=youtube;IgvcJA1ZNwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgvcJA1ZNwU[/video]


----------



## Poggle (Mar 2, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> This big old tiger had it made in the shade till I was called to relocate her.
> I wish I could have left her there but I could not talk them into letting her stay.
> [video=youtube;o17_chXswYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o17_chXswYU[/video]



Shizzle Baz that was close  Good old tiger not as quick as good old baz


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 6, 2012)

Nah Pog, this snake didnt get that close, didnt even open its mouth.
Here is some pics of relocated tigers past.


----------



## snakerelocation (Mar 9, 2012)

good work baz, that bird netting is horrible stuff......
I love the tigers, id love to get them here in brisbane / goldcoast


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 9, 2012)

I know, the dreaded birdnetting is evil stuff and $2 shops sell tonnes of it to people who use it in the bay to catch fish and the damage it does when adrift in the ocean is just as tragic as what it does on land.
Anyway
A couple o days ago i was called to rescue a bunch of workmen from a young copperhead..
Some video of the rescue...
Colourful language warning here

[video=youtube;GROo8e-Dshc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GROo8e-Dshc[/video]


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 9, 2012)

Wish I was that lucky Baz, I once had a callout for an EB in a stack of steel, 4 metre Rugby League uprights! I was so knackered by the time I found the snake, I could hardly lift it over the rim of the bag!


----------



## sacred_DUC (Mar 9, 2012)

wow Baz surprised you weren't wearing ppe on union site, great videos none the less always good watch


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;8t5fYkXk4yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t5fYkXk4yo[/video]


Cheers


----------



## Nodrog (Mar 15, 2012)

Bloody devastating.....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 15, 2012)

@ Sacred Duc, 
On the phone they said i should wear long pants and boots, i was anyway, lol.

@Nodrog, 
Unfortunatly the video was off when I had a very heated discussion with the agister.
The upshot,
she told me she only wanted a snakecatcher to come and kill the snake, she said she will never ring a catcher and she will always kill any snake she sees.
I left the site feeling very angry and just a bit stabby to.
I have made enquiries as to how I can make her pay...legally


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 15, 2012)

barry, if they killed it the day before, why did they bother calling you? what DH.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 15, 2012)

You would think a vet would know the difference between a live and dead snake!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 15, 2012)

What a shame. Beautiful big copper. From everything I've seen of them they are generally one of the shyer elapids


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 15, 2012)

Im sure I wasnt getting the whole story and even the vet was playing coy with me.I dont know how they can call themselves a vet if they only treat one species of animal anyway, whats with that?
The more callouts I do, the more of these type of situations come up and i have to be careful to keep my temper.
i did lose it a bit this day..and its not pretty when that happens.

Anyway..


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 15, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> The more callouts I do, the more of these type of situations come up and i have to be careful to keep my temper.



Same here, Baz, there seem to be deterents and fines for these people in legislation, but where are all the prosecutions?


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 15, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Same here, Baz, there seem to be deterents and fines for these people in legislation, but where are all the prosecutions?



There are none. You can blast them (snakes of various species) out of trees from a boat with a shotgun, have your mug spread all over a local paper doing so, have someone complain in writing about it to various authorities...and then be told they were given a slap on the wrist and not to worry about it. I give up.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 15, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> There are none. You can blast them (snakes of various species) out of trees from a boat with a shotgun, have your mug spread all over a local paper doing so, have someone complain in writing about it to various authorities...and then be told they were given a slap on the wrist and not to worry about it. I give up.



And yet, if it was a cute little furry domestic/feral with a button nose and big round eyes everyone would be up in arms! Go figure.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 15, 2012)

I love seeing (well, I didn't really :lol but this woman the other night on the news was CUT TO RIBBONS by a large kangaroo in her backyard. It had almost ripped the calf from her leg and had severely lacerated everywhere else. Yet...these are soft cuddly animals would have been something she would have preferred in the backyard to a snake (all speculation mind you). 

I bet she eyes the kangaroo fillets off at her local Coles with an ounce of revenge now :lol: :lol:


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 15, 2012)

Is she single, Moose?!

If so, maybe I could set her up with a fella I met the other day who chases and tails EB's in his stubbies and dosen't see the danger.

Perhaps not....just think of the off spring (and you thought Homer Simpson was thick)!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 15, 2012)

So anyway...day before yesterday a loveley m.o.p bagged a tigersnake at Seaford primary and took it to Karingal vet, thats right, she didnt kill it or anything, she just moved the from the playground.
She could have relocated it to any of the wetland or creeks in seaford but she took it to the vet..
Dont matter.
Yesterday Shane wasnt there and the snake was in a plastic tub, INSIDE a melamine enclosure.
The little guy wriggled his way out of the tub and got loose into the larger cage..i got a call from Karla asking if I could come and fix the situation as Shane was having a day off.
Of course I had to get some footage.

[video=youtube;jdQWbr6HU3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdQWbr6HU3c[/video]


----------



## snakerelocation (Mar 15, 2012)

three reds in three days


----------



## Poggle (Mar 16, 2012)

a couple from tonight  SATURDAY









SUNDAY

had an interesting call tonight,,,, know this is not a snake.... but was shocked on the phone whn i was asked to come and collect a "gila monster" lol... I informed them that it would be unliukely but i would head over... On the way over i was thinking... right maybe a blue tongue or something like that. Well the pictures speak for them selves. Told them not to watch so much Austar.

View attachment 243277
View attachment 243278


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 19, 2012)

How appropiate, St patricks day and Im with 17 irishman on a building site 

[video=youtube;Kbrh_jwyuWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbrh_jwyuWM[/video]

Cheers


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 20, 2012)

Finally, something of interest to add that's not an Eastern Brown!

Enjoy, I certainly did !!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 20, 2012)

Aaaaawwww how cute, lovely to see 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3lvrad


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 20, 2012)

They are just dynamite little blacks  So cute!


----------



## Poggle (Mar 20, 2012)

cute  now to sell them  hint hint


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 20, 2012)

Poggle said:


> cute  now to sell them  hint hint



I'd have to get them all feeding on pinkies first, hint, hint!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 20, 2012)

Poggle said:


> cute  now to sell them  hint hint


eerrr love to but I dont think I could get my license in the time frame that would suit you lol 
they are beauties though


----------



## Poggle (Mar 20, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> eerrr love to but I dont think I could get my license in the time frame that would suit you lol
> they are beauties though



have you had much work with elapids?? Might be worth doing a course to assist getting your licence quicker. Or even contact a couple of the catchers up your way and see if they can help provide experience and then a reference,


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, Crystal....bite the bullet, you know you want too!!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 20, 2012)

Poggle said:


> have you had much work with elapids?? Might be worth doing a course to assist getting your licence quicker. Or even contact a couple of the catchers up your way and see if they can help provide experience and then a reference,


No formal work/experience with elapids, just relocations and the odd whip snake bite on cattle properties I've been on(amazing how many tuff cowboys squeal like girl's when there is a snake around. Then they want the shovel etc) Food for thought thank you


----------



## snakerelocation (Mar 20, 2012)

And some more reds, its amazing how when the weather changes from hot and dry to cooler and wet, the browns vanish and the reds come out to play.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 20, 2012)

Loving the red bellies. I hardly ever see them, only 2 this season but its not quite over yet.

Had fun releasing these two copperheads that were spotted fighting, 
and had to be dug out of the ground by Ollie.

[video=youtube;R1GVo3OdQD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1GVo3OdQD8[/video]


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

I love the snakes, but love the fact they are being relocated the most


----------



## Poggle (Mar 21, 2012)

snakerelocation said:


> And some more reds, its amazing how when the weather changes from hot and dry to cooler and wet, the browns vanish and the reds come out to play.



So very true. no more browns for me, just RBBS and whips... and of course the occasional carpet


----------



## snakerelocation (Mar 21, 2012)

beautiful baz, well done


----------



## Poggle (Mar 27, 2012)

here is a RBB from last night


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 27, 2012)

Poggle said:


> So very true. no more browns for me, just RBBS and whips... and of course the occasional carpet



I'll swap ya! These cool climate EB's are driving me nuts!!


----------



## Poggle (Mar 27, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> I'll swap ya! These cool climate EB's are driving me nuts!!



im actually missing the ebs  so i would swap for sure


----------



## dragon170 (Mar 28, 2012)

got a call out for this little guy today, makes a change from the copperheads lol


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice tiger Dragon, love that last pic.
Here is a video from yesterday of a copperhead 
that didnt survive an encounter with some dogs in a backyard in Frankston.
This burst of Summer weather has been great and it seems to be going to last another week or so.

[video=youtube;L7-ZvkH5MSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7-ZvkH5MSI[/video]

Cheers


----------



## Firepac (Apr 6, 2012)

A recent release - apologies for the poor quality pics.


----------



## saratoga (Apr 6, 2012)

Firepac said:


> A recent release - apologies for the poor quality pics.



wow...not too many that get to relocate those!!.....in a backyard or inside the house?


----------



## Firepac (Apr 6, 2012)

saratoga said:


> wow...not too many that get to relocate those!!.....in a backyard or inside the house?



It was inside a house that was still under construction but just livable in, so still had stuff everywhere!


----------



## reptalica (Apr 6, 2012)

Firepac said:


> A recent release - apologies for the poor quality pics.



Again pardon my lack of snake identifying ability but what is this one???? I would have thought RBBS but maybe not.


----------



## saratoga (Apr 6, 2012)

reptalica said:


> Again pardon my lack of snake identifying ability but what is this one???? I would have thought RBBS but maybe not.



long pale coffin shaped head, keeled scales along forebody.....not something you will see around melbourne.....it's a Coastal Taipan!!


----------



## reptalica (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks Sara. Sheesh I was a long way off. 

Me thinks i need to get out on a few herp trips and relocations.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 6, 2012)

Firepac said:


> A recent release - apologies for the poor quality pics.



Beautiful animal! I'm moving to Prossie!! How many of these would you relocate in a season?


----------



## Firepac (Apr 6, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Beautiful animal! I'm moving to Prossie!! How many of these would you relocate in a season?



Not as many as most would imagine. Despite 70% of callers saying "I've got a Taipan in my house" I probably average no more than 2-3 a season maximum.


----------



## Poggle (Apr 6, 2012)

another RBB from today


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 7, 2012)

Love the taipan, Firepac. I would love to get called out and see a tai waiting for me. 
Thats a cracker pic of a redbelly to Pog, havn,t see one around here for ages.

Last night I was called to local golf club to remove this little guy from the locker rooms last night and this morning, I have to turn over a wood pile in search of a big tiger

[video=youtube;DEe42errSNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEe42errSNY[/video]


----------



## Jeffa (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Firepac, Thats the second Tai I have seen in the Whitsundays and been here for over 10 years, Seen only 2 RBBS but close to 100 EBS. Many Callouts to RBBS?


----------



## Firepac (Apr 7, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Hi Firepac, Thats the second Tai I have seen in the Whitsundays and been here for over 10 years, Seen only 2 RBBS but close to 100 EBS. Many Callouts to RBBS?



Again not all that many, most have been in the Jubilee Pocket/ Mandalay area with the odd one elsewhere, though I have caught a couple in Airlie itself up Waterson Road.


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 7, 2012)

This boy came from a yard the other day.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 10, 2012)

Called back to the golf club to do a sweep. 

I told them it was more than likely just a coincidence that two snakes have been found on the premises in a week but still they wanted me to go through each level and every room, it was not a bad way to kill a few hours on a Sunday morning but all I found was a cold Eastern bluetongue trying to keep warm in a used roll of carpet.

I think they expected me to find an "infestation" of snakes but what I did find was lots of evidence of mouse and rat activity.

While there, I watched a black shouldered kite hover over a green, then drop to the ground and grab something small from the nearby rough, a mouse or a frog maybe..

I love seeing raptors on the hunt.

Oh yes, they have put these signs around the club now to let the punters know what to do.
View attachment 246707


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 30, 2012)

View attachment 249989

Called out to a pit today to find a "brown snake" 
I hate going into these things




Anyway, all went well and the snake (copperhead) found a new home in the wetlands


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 30, 2012)

Good job Baz, You dont look real happy to be down there. Were you worried they might close it up on ya lol.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 30, 2012)

He said something about gas that made me a bit wary.
[video=youtube;P4DZ8qLeT18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4DZ8qLeT18[/video]


----------



## longqi (Apr 30, 2012)

Facebook

Not all venomous but maybe worth a look
Boigas are way cool
Cobra is a spitter
little guy is banded krait.. quite happy they dont turn up often


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 30, 2012)

Firepac said:


> Not as many as most would imagine. Despite 70% of callers saying "I've got a Taipan in my house" I probably average no more than 2-3 a season maximum.


I lived at Nth Gregory for a number of years amongst the rain forest and cane fields, I didnt see one Taipan. I did come across 1 brown, mainly whip snakes, tree snakes and Coastals..... But a lot of people around the area "cried" Taipan for every snake they came across lol


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 29, 2012)

Its cold and wet here now but snakes are showing up in yards still as this is the best time of the year for working in the garden.
This copperhead was dug up by landscapers.

[video=youtube;pO9wnbM4otM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO9wnbM4otM[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 22, 2012)

Local tigersnake getting relocated

[video=youtube;I0mvBzUwhSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0mvBzUwhSE[/video]


----------



## Shaggz (Aug 22, 2012)

That is one awesome looking Tiger, love the way he kept his eye on you the whole time and then just a little bit of strike action once it knew it was close to cover.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 22, 2012)

Love those brown banded tigers, Baz. That's another cracker!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 29, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Local tigersnake getting relocated
> 
> [video=youtube;I0mvBzUwhSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0mvBzUwhSE[/video]



It does move well and Karen did a great job shooting this with her little video camera. I got a few pics which Ill put up later. Today I spent 2 hours under a house but the tigersnake(a big one) was well and truely deep deep under there and not accessable.


----------



## Marzzy (Aug 29, 2012)

You should be on tv, if turtle man can you should for sure... I'd watch it


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 29, 2012)

Unfortunatly, I have a better head for radio...and i hate the turtleman..


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 29, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Unfortunatly, I have a better head for radio...and i hate the turtleman..



Yeah... maybe, but you'd have more character, Baz!


----------



## Chanzey (Aug 29, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Unfortunatly, I have a better head for radio...and i hate the turtleman..



But you would have so much more live action


----------



## Poggle (Aug 30, 2012)

View attachment 263687
View attachment 263688

Red belly from today


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 30, 2012)

nice pics, its that time here as well, got a call about a tiger sunning itself on a deck yesterday, and Sunday looks like it might be a warm one to, Happy fathers day, woohoo. 
Who took the pics Pog ?
they are very good


----------



## thals (Aug 30, 2012)

Poggle said:


> View attachment 263687
> View attachment 263688
> 
> Red belly from todayView attachment 263690
> View attachment 263691



Lots of red in the labial scales, interesting looking rbb. At first quickly scrolling down this thread I thought copperhead lol greats photos!


----------



## Poggle (Aug 31, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> nice pics, its that time here as well, got a call about a tiger sunning itself on a deck yesterday, and Sunday looks like it might be a warm one to, Happy fathers day, woohoo.
> Who took the pics Pog ?
> they are very good



probably the most docile rbb i have worked with... didnt mind having a belly scratch ... i took these photos. Not as happy with them as i thought i would have been. Due to upgrade camera gear soon, so hopefully some nicer pics to come.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;RMmARdFzOfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMmARdFzOfI[/video]


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 3, 2012)

Tigers are such a pretty snake


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 3, 2012)

And i think the ones here on Mornington peninsula have the best variety of colour to.


----------



## reptalica (Sep 3, 2012)

Not a happy camper that one Baz.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 4, 2012)

Hope you don't mind another Brownie, Baz! First for the season, nice big fella too (nearly 8M). The second one's him checking out my boot and he felt as though he'd already had a meal for the season.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice Brown there VI, must have been a beast at 8m 

I get called out to move quite a browns up here, but none look anywhere near as calm as that chap.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 4, 2012)

I love 'em all Richard, the hotter the better, tis a good size but 8 M?
Not quite.
Thanks for sharing the pics, 
I should put Armidale on my list of places to visit I reckon 

@ Reptilica, this one was very laid back I thought


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 4, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Nice Brown there VI, must have been a beast at 8m
> 
> I get called out to move quite a browns up here, but none look anywhere near as calm as that chap.



I'm yet to see a big Eastern that didn't settle with a bit of gentle handling (even on hot days). I love 'em too, baz!


----------



## Firepac (Sep 14, 2012)

Thought I would upload a video of a small (~600mm) Eastern Brown I took today just prior to release. Apologies for the poor quality it was taken on my DSLR with one eye on the camera and one on the snake.


(Not sure why but I couldn't get the "Inset Video" to work so had to just post the link.



Easterm Brown 140912 - YouTube


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;qi9uVStzT0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi9uVStzT0k&amp;feature=g-upl[/video]
there you go


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Tassie, very nice colour, looks almost black!


----------



## Firepac (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Tassie....wonder what I did wrong?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 16, 2012)

Copperheads and bluetongues get active earlier that tiger snakes around here. 
Tigers are soo lazy

[video=youtube;ErFwmJEBCrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErFwmJEBCrw[/video]


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 18, 2012)

Another RBB. This one's more of a White Bellied Black, so I'll likely hold off release until after it can see again.


----------



## longqi (Sep 23, 2012)

We chased a white cobra for 3 months
But never even saw it until a few days ago
Supposed to be 2 metres
Size wasnt far off
Not a white cobra but an amazing find

Bali Reptile Rescue's Photos | Facebook
Just scroll the rest of the photos
Worth a look


----------



## snakerelocation (Sep 24, 2012)

alot of elapids hangin around at the moment, also finding alot of large carpets pythons mating and males fighting, good season to look forward to.

This brown was just shy of 7' and was wrapped around a snake repeller.....
Hmm does that mean that they dont work......


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;mLKsCmwEI28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLKsCmwEI28[/video]


----------



## snakerelocation (Sep 24, 2012)

another one calling you special Baz!!!
Id start to get worried if I were you mate.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;3pR4ZQoJcI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pR4ZQoJcI4[/video]

The tail was almost at the stage where it was going to fall off and rather than nip it off myself I thought
it may have been better to let it fall off on its own.
The damage was well behind the vent so 
he's going to recover just fine I reckon,


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice Copperhead Baz! Here's another texty, just under 2kg, approx 150cm and a bit of tude! I asked my neighbour to take a few pics while I held the snake for some scale and when he saw it he refused??!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;weJdU3nZzus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weJdU3nZzus[/video]

A tiger from today

- - - Updated - - -

This snake was in the coke machine and when the groundsman 
went to empty the change the snake was looking at him eye to eye.


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 4, 2012)

Top job Baz, would of got a few call-outs 2day yeah?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 4, 2012)

We were a bit busy today Nigel, I got this footage when we were called to the local caravan park.
These guys had already caught it by the time I got there.

[video=youtube;nAV3F-PbcPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAV3F-PbcPc[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;TICG3lxfXz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TICG3lxfXz0[/video]


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 16, 2012)

Another texty.... these are getting a bit Ho Hum now. I'll swap ya for some Copperheads?!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 18, 2012)

i much prefer catching browns to any other species,its nice to see a variety though and i think i get the best variety across the greater sydney area,but for my bread and butter day in day out i love mr textilis jobs,he is so much more entertaining,i hate catching diamonds and common tree snakes and anything harmless it is just not my job to do so i feel


----------



## longqi (Oct 18, 2012)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i much prefer catching browns to any other species,its nice to see a variety though and i think i get the best variety across the greater sydney area,but for my bread and butter day in day out i love mr textilis jobs,he is so much more entertaining,i hate catching diamonds and common tree snakes and anything harmless it is just not my job to do so i feel




Although harmless snakes are not as good an adrenalin rush they can be great for educating people
We get lots of calls for various colubrids
People usually terrified
After we let them see it its surprising how many let us leave it in their yard
and I consider that to be a huge win win win


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 18, 2012)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i much prefer catching browns to any other species,its nice to see a variety though and i think i get the best variety across the greater sydney area,but for my bread and butter day in day out i love mr textilis jobs,he is so much more entertaining,i hate catching diamonds and common tree snakes and anything harmless it is just not my job to do so i feel



Luckily, anything but bigger elapid species are few and far between up here. So there IS something good about living near the snowline ! I'll stop complaining about my textys now (at least they're not pythons).


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice looking texty Richard, 
got a nice copperhead today and a 2 small eyed snakes, 
one had been hit by a shovelbut the other one was fine.
Its great when the punter lets me release the snake back into the same area it camefrom Longqi, but it dosnt happen often enough.
I have some pics and vids from today but Ill chuck em on here later.


----------



## longqi (Oct 19, 2012)

^^^
But you have mainly vens down your way
So in many cases I dont really blame them especially if they have young kids
Most Bali snakes are non venomous but most Asians are terrified of any snake
So when we show them the snake is harmless and they are happy to let it co-exist with them I consider that job well done


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 19, 2012)

Pics from yesterday, The copperhead was under some tin in Cranbourne when I got to it..

The dead smalleyed was from a population here in Mornington that I have been watching for the last 20 years.

Yes Peter, Ive noticed when i go out to remove snakes from Asians and Indians places they seem to be absolutly terrified. I had an Indian guy ask me to remove the fence and garden skinks from his property.

I say, dont you have snakes where you come from? Theyre like 'yeah but...."


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 20, 2012)

ahh yes, the people that want bluetongue lizards removed,and then theres the ones who want the water skinks and dragons gone,
then finally the most special group of all the anti garden skink brigade.
what sad lives they must live
i dont move anything for these people no matter what money you could charge them, i just try and educate,but some people just cant be helped


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 20, 2012)

..This juvy tigersnake was in firewood, bought into the house, and almost ended up in the fire

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube;tbT3HvTx9zU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbT3HvTx9zU[/video]


----------



## Stuart (Oct 26, 2012)

Little Death Adder from yesterday that was found in amongst some old parts in one of our laydown yards. 
Only one decent pic of him unfortunately but he was a looker.


----------



## Poggle (Oct 26, 2012)

this gorgeous snake was very photogenic


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 26, 2012)

He looks happy to see you Mike.

- - - Updated - - -

This guy got hit by a ride on lawn mower.
He didn't make it unfortunatly


----------



## Stuart (Oct 26, 2012)

That's a pity snakeman, he looks gorgeous.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 27, 2012)

It was a good looking snake, to bad I couldnt relocate it to a nice swamp


----------



## Poggle (Oct 28, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> He looks happy to see you Mike.



mmmm... she wasnt to bad really. i needed a poser for a couple of shots. I have other photos of her being handled also proving EBS are not out to kill... although i do not think this site condones "relaxed handling"  

Felt as though it had a belly full of eggs. She was quite happy for me to have a feel of it. Although she looked cranky in these pics. Was fine being handled, which is a shock for an EB 

Got some small eyed pics to take  I LOVE THEM!!! amazes me how much i cop flack for it!! yet cant find them on permit?

- - - Updated - - -



ssssnakeman said:


> He looks happy to see you Mike.



mmmm... she wasnt to bad really. i needed a poser for a couple of shots. I have other photos of her being handled also proving EBS are not out to kill... although i do not think this site condones "relaxed handling"  

Felt as though it had a belly full of eggs. She was quite happy for me to have a feel of it. Although she looked cranky in these pics. Was fine being handled, which is a shock for an EB 

Got some small eyed pics to take  I LOVE THEM!!! amazes me how much i cop flack for it!! yet cant find them on permit?


----------



## snakerelocation (Oct 29, 2012)

been a very buisy month with elapids especially Pseudonaja textilis accounting for about 15-20 callouts a week at present.
My favourite elapid and in my opinion the most understood snake.
Graeme


----------



## Poggle (Oct 29, 2012)

snakerelocation said:


> been a very buisy month with elapids especially Pseudonaja textilis accounting for about 15-20 callouts a week at present.
> My favourite elapid and in my opion the most understood.
> Graeme



SO true Graeme. They really are misunderstood. I really enjoy working with these snakes.


----------



## snakerelocation (Oct 29, 2012)

yeah i love the fact that they are a pretty predictable snake to read, when you have been around them long enough you learn to work with the situation, and become aware how they react in sertain circumstances. What has really surprised me this year allready is the number of very large specimens i have had to relocate, last year most were only around the 4 - 4.5' mark, this year I have had more above 5 - 5.5' mark than smaller ones.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 29, 2012)

snakerelocation said:


> What has really surprised me this year allready is the number of very large specimens i have had to relocate, last year most were only around the 4 - 4.5' mark, this year I have had more above 5 - 5.5' mark than smaller ones.



I suspect most of these are likely males searching for potential mates? All of my recent stuff has been over the 130-140 cm mark and, on a couple of occasions, I've been called to remove one and there's been 2-3.

Exciting times!


----------



## snakerelocation (Oct 30, 2012)

one of yesterdays catch, a good 6' and not a bad bone in its body, just didnt want to sit still for the photo shoot.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 30, 2012)

I nearly had a heart attack then, before I clicked on the pic I thought it was the darkest EB I've ever seen! Very nice, thanks for sharing.

Sad news about that lovely Tiger Baz.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 31, 2012)

30% yesterday and I had 2 callouts, both ended like this one

[video=youtube;whFVu580T2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whFVu580T2U[/video]


----------



## snakerelocation (Oct 31, 2012)

good one baz, i got a large redbelly in the same circustances, but was lucky that there was a fallen log nearby that he had decided would be a great hiding spot.. 
I have no idea why he would have had snakes hanging around either... oh hum.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 31, 2012)

Maybe he could trade the sheep in for a goat...or better still, a lawnmower


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 31, 2012)

Another texty; this one was a real stunner (love the white banding) and good natured also. Nearly a keeper!


----------



## Stuart (Oct 31, 2012)

Now thats a purdy brown, nice catch iV


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 31, 2012)

Another, just for fun!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 31, 2012)

That is one hot brownie Richard,I hope you get some more natural pics of it.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 31, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> That is one hot brownie Richard,I hope you get some more natural pics of it.



Will do, Baz, I'll have to release tommorrow anyway now.


----------



## Firepac (Nov 3, 2012)

Caught and released this RBB today, will try and upload the video in the next couple of days.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 3, 2012)

How are you going with the video Firpac,? 
is You tube playing up for you?
Its not letting me upload videos for some reason.
Got 2 callouts today for tigersnakes in birdnetting,
Here is a pic of one and there is video coming as soon as Youtube fixes itself.


----------



## Firepac (Nov 4, 2012)

.

- - - Updated - - -

Video RBBS capture as promised.

As usual I can't seem to get the link to show up as a video (even though I use the 'Insert Video' icon, so will just post the link itself.

Red Bellied Black - YouTube


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 4, 2012)

Good job Firepac..Heres is one of the tigersnakes from today


[video=youtube;CPc0sRJWdac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPc0sRJWdac[/video]


----------



## outbackstorm (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice little eastern brown I caught at the local school. Interesting how this one came about, despite the school having my number and knowing I catch snakes, they had called the rural supplies store (which is just down from my office) and told them to bring a shovel, luckily the bloke came to me and said he wanted nothing to do with it and could I go catch it. I raced up there and found it in the middle of the quadrangle. The catch was very straight forward and as soon as the snake was in the bag the whole school erupted into cheers and screams. I had been so focused on the snake I didn't realise the whole school was watching from the safety of the classrooms.
Anyway the school now has my number at the top of the list!
He is a really pretty little fella, amazing stripes on him! He has a wound to on his lower body, it is well on the way to healing so he should be fine. Will attempt to get some more natural photos upon release.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 6, 2012)

Good oportunity to give the kids some education. I always take advantage of the interest and break into my usual spiel about respecting the snake and animals environment ect. 
Just have to get the message of care and compassion through to one or two kids and it makes it all worth while.
Id be talking to who ever mentioned the shovel and ask why they are teaching kids to break the law, 
instead of how not to get bitten and how to respect protected native animals.
*Ignorant redneck SOBs.*
Very sexy brown snake to outbackstorm.


----------



## outbackstorm (Nov 7, 2012)

...and some photos of the release.






It was satisfying to see this animal back in the wild and I thought about how he very nearly became minced meat! Still he was the nicest looking eastern brown I have ever seen!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 11, 2012)

A couple of tigers going free
[video=youtube;14PwZaf0Xow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14PwZaf0Xow[/video]


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 15, 2012)

Another texty from Armidale, more pics to follow of the extraction from a sleeper hole (if the resident sends them?).


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 18, 2012)

Youre getting some stunning brownies Richard, that one is special to
Here is a cute copperhead I got this morning

[video=youtube;1p89uS6WN_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p89uS6WN_A[/video]


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 20, 2012)

Got the pics of the above texty today from the householder. Extraction from a sleeper spike hole. Apologies for the hands on, but it was either that or the hot water treatment. BTW, I'm not pulling on the tail, just giving it a little tickleup.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 20, 2012)

I was called out to these cobras in the roof of a house in Frankston

[video=youtube;s7xcupO7Uyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7xcupO7Uyo[/video]



> Apologies for the hands on, but it was either that or the hot water treatment. BTW, I'm not pulling on the tail, just giving it a little tickleup.



Its a fine line between pulling the tail and doing damage, cant be done without hands on..If I tried to go hands off, 
I'd lose snakes or get bitten..or both.i really would love to/do see Jonnos course and learn how it's done.
Never doubted you for a minute Richard


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 20, 2012)

Better be careful Bazz, you might develop an allergic reaction to latex after all your recent exposure to these sorts of callouts :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 20, 2012)

Here's a real snake. 
This copperhead got wacked by the whippersnipper but the injuries were minor
so i released it.
Seemed happy to leave.

[video=youtube;gtladZpsrq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtladZpsrq8[/video]


----------



## longqi (Nov 25, 2012)

Black krait and White lipped pit viper
We rescued the viper from a cat
Cat lost but chewed it up a bit
Mongrel of a job stitching it up

Next morning we are daddies
12 born
4 dead but the rest as lovely as mum

Warning
Dont put possibly gravid vens in vivs with sliding doors

Bali Reptile Rescue's Photos | Facebook
click next for the vipers


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 25, 2012)

> Warning
> Dont put possibly gravid vens in vivs with sliding doors


Good advice Peter, What gave birth?

- - - Updated - - -

Oh wow, dont worry, just saw the facebook pics...wow


----------



## longqi (Nov 26, 2012)

3 of those little darlings were on the floor in the kitchen
Slipped out of the gap in the sliding glass
4 were still born but maybe premature birth because of the cat injuries???
Mum looking groggy but scoffed two little birds so should be ok I hope

Black Krait is actually bungarus candidas or banded krait
should have regular black and white bands
that is the 4th pure black one in 3 months

rarely even attempt to bite
small thin fangs and very often no obvious signs or symptoms for up to 12 hours
then cardiovascular shuts down so you go to sleep and dont wake up


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 26, 2012)

These two tigers were bumping uglies when I got to them, didnt even see me sneaking up on them.

[video=youtube;_C0-SJGiAkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C0-SJGiAkQ[/video]

They were released the next day so they spent the night in a tub, cute huh


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 29, 2012)

This is not a post..

- - - Updated - - -

just some more fluff


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 11, 2012)

It's rare to get called out to brownsnakes on the Mornington peninsula and it makes a nice change from tigers and copperheads. 

I had to dig this one out of the sand behind this rock wall.

Nice snake, but in shed, so im waiting for him to finish before i release him. 

A sample of the shed skin is being sent to the museum for future possible study of the EBS populations here.

Hopefully, we will be able to determine wether the EBS pop here is a naturally occuring one or wether it was translocated.

There have been brown snakes in Boneo and the back of Rye documented since the 70s. Looking forward to getting pics and video of the freshly shed snake when we release it.

This bit of footage was taken by the client as Kaz wasnt there to film.:-(

[video=youtube;djIyGkV83U8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djIyGkV83U8[/video]

If anyone else has seen browns this far south Id love to hear about the sighting


----------



## Firepac (Dec 11, 2012)

Love catching EB's, would be nice to catch a tiger or copperhead for a change !!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 12, 2012)

Ive caught heaps of browns north of Melbourne an in SA and NSW ect but only caght a few down here.
The attitude of the few I have caught here seems a lot more laid back and less nervous than the ones further north.
I spose the further north you go, the more active and the more defensive snakes become.
Just an observation, but I need to see more browns here so I am going to try to organise a proper field trip to try to get an idea of the snakes in this particular area.
Documenting the varios species, their interaction with each other andany other info I can get.
Should be interesting and Im going to try to enlist the help of local snake catchers as well.


----------



## Goody (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey everyone lovein the story's from all of you. Just wondering if anyone's from the upper hunter Nsw or knows somebody that is I need to get a brown caught and moved away from a mates house. She's worried about her young kids gettin bit while there playin in the yard. If I can't get it moved I think she'll get it killed and don't wanna see that happen if i can help it


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 18, 2012)

So, any snake catchers in Upper Hunter NSW ??

Seems like a brown snake needs your help.

Goody, google "snake Catcher" and your postcode and a few names should come up.


----------



## Goody (Dec 18, 2012)

Good idea ill give it a go


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm really frustrated at the moment, I just had a girl post a photo on Instagram (photo social network) with a man holding up a dead snake saying "thank god it's dead" and "eww" I said that the snake didn't have to die, it could have been removed, it makes me so sad that people are like this, it's not that hard to call someone for help in removing the un-wanted guest


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 18, 2012)

A snake doesn't bite simply because its an evil creature. It bites because (for good reason) it fears for its own life. And that's the sad reality.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 18, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -

Today I was called to retirement village to relocate this tiger.
View attachment 274097
Oh yes, and some footage of its capture...[video=youtube;V76ariFeh3Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V76ariFeh3Q[/video]


----------



## reptalica (Dec 18, 2012)

Love ya work once again Baz. Looks a bit fiesty that one.


----------



## Goody (Dec 18, 2012)

Another beauty mate. I had no luck with the google search lookin for a snake catcher up here. Guna try npws tomorrow and hope they can help


----------



## outbackstorm (Dec 18, 2012)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I'm really frustrated at the moment, I just had a girl post a photo on Instagram (photo social network) with a man holding up a dead snake saying "thank god it's dead" and "eww" I said that the snake didn't have to die, it could have been removed, it makes me so sad that people are like this, it's not that hard to call someone for help in removing the un-wanted guest



I share this sentiment as well. I push education education education. At every opportunity educate people that generally snakes (we mostly get browns) are only looking for mice. Unfortunately many of the general public take pride in telling snake killing stories. Overtime you will make a difference though and sometimes I am surprised by the people that call me rather than running for the shovel. It is worth it, keep positive. We might not save every snake but I am happy that the ones we do rescue have been given a second chance.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;TsVviVuxmgo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsVviVuxmgo[/video]

This is the release of the battle scarred brownsnake I caught in Boneo.

Pretty laid back brownie really, hardly danced at all, 

but then i think the ones further North are more jumpy than these Southern ones.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;JNjRpam2gf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNjRpam2gf0[/video]

Another day, another tiger. Got a few of these in the Cranbourne area the other day.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 29, 2012)

Baz, no ventral spotting on the textys from Boneo?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 29, 2012)

I got this one from the same area last year and they only have a few pinkish grey spots on their bellies.
Hardly mottled at all.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 29, 2012)

A texty from Mylor (Adelaide Hills). Might be a keeper; I'll see if it's a male (pretty certain) and feeds on thawed rodents!

- - - Updated - - -

So far, no ventral marking on any of the textys I've found in the Adelaide Hills either?!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;1MYSke_EUyo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MYSke_EUyo[/video]

In the last month Ive been called out to this area in Junction Village 5 times, and caught 5 beautiful tigersnakes.
This is yesterdays.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice one Baz!

A couple from my thread the other day of the Death Adder.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 2, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Nice one Baz!
> 
> A couple from my thread the other day of the Death Adder.
> 
> ...



The one that doesn't have legs!! :lol:


----------



## Crotalid (Jan 3, 2013)

ssssnakeman said:


> [video=youtube;1MYSke_EUyo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MYSke_EUyo[/video]
> 
> In the last month Ive been called out to this area in Junction Village 5 times, and caught 5 beautiful tigersnakes.
> This is yesterdays.



I really want a tiger snake!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 3, 2013)

Another Adelaide Hills texty, this time from Dawseley. Darker animal than most.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 7, 2013)

Another lovely, a mate of mine caught a baby brown the other day out the back of Rosebud but didnt get any pics.

Yesterday i caught this little tiger and Kaz got this video of the release.

[video=youtube;qxw7KIlarq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxw7KIlarq4[/video]


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 8, 2013)

My first SA RBB! A nice big male, unfortunately caught in netting. Still....it means he can stay with me for a while for a little bit of TLC.

He wants to kill me or crap on me (or both) ATM, but I'll put up some pics of his progress/ release for those interested.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 8, 2013)

Lucky snake, the damage dosnt look to bad at all.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 8, 2013)

ssssnakeman said:


> Lucky snake, the damage dosnt look to bad at all.



Just a few chinks in his armour I think, but I like to check for proper movement and to give them a couple of feeds and make sure it's all passing through OK before release with netting injuries. I had one little EB where the injury didn't look to bad superficially, but all the muscle on the right side of it's body had the blood supply cut of for long enough that the muscle began rotting. Poor bugger was euthed a few days later.

- - - Updated - - -

Release of "Boxhead".


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q2W36SBOPY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2W36SBOPY0[/video]

Thats different Richard, those bags have safety corners you know,


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 9, 2013)

ssssnakeman said:


> Thats different Richard, those bags have safety corners you know,



Ha, ha...hot day and an ever warmer snake that really wanted to leave the scene, so I thought I'd give him a chance to come out at his own pace while I got the camera ready. Still didn't work, though...only got the one shot.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;oJizONe_Pd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJizONe_Pd4[/video]

Here is a vid of a copperhead in a Hallam factory and a pic of a few tigers being released
View attachment 277999


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 19, 2013)

Another Adelaide Hills beauty, having a feed before release (took 3 adult mice).

For all those Copperhead fans, I'll try and get some Pygmy C pics up. Fairly bland compared to the nice red Lowlands, but something different.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 22, 2013)

Adelaide blacks snakes are sweet, bright red sides with black face, very nice.
I managed to some pics of a snake I caught in Portsea yesterday but none really turned out properly.
It hated having its pic taken and just wanted to kiss me.




View attachment 278607
View attachment 278608


----------



## Stuart (Jan 22, 2013)

Baz, those are stunning photos mate, well done.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks SC, the snake wouldnt sit still, the cameras setting was way out and the light was all wrong but at the end of this dodgy video there is some nice footage of this snake at the release site

[video=youtube;pRFNDLnqqXY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRFNDLnqqXY[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;JiOtS7r7teY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiOtS7r7teY[/video]

You can tell Kaz is filming this..Shes so much better with a camera than me


----------



## KristianG (Feb 8, 2013)

I love when thy flatten themselves out they look so nice


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 8, 2013)

KristianG said:


> I love when thy flatten themselves out they look so nice



Shhhh, they think they lookin scary


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 12, 2013)

Another nice Tiger Baz, you mexicans get all the gooduns! Here's a RBB. It set up house in one of Baz's Big Black Bags and was reluctant to leave this morning, so I gave him a gentle push.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 13, 2013)

They love the bags aye Richard..
This snake had a very bad day though
[video=youtube;awC_DLynAw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awC_DLynAw8[/video]


----------



## saratoga (Feb 25, 2013)

Called out last night to rescue a family in Melbourne being terrorised by this little guy




Little Whip Snake _Parasuta flagellum_


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 25, 2013)

Very cute Greg, they were the 1st species i ever caught out the back of my school in Burwood.
The species was Unechis or something like that back then in the early 70s


----------



## saratoga (Feb 25, 2013)

ssssnakeman said:


> The species was Unechis or something like that back then in the early 70s



That was what I knew it as too Barry. Had to check for the latest name before posting the image!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey hey hey, 
these two were making sexy time when I got there to break it up today in Mount Martha
[video=youtube;9HeF_rSIjUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HeF_rSIjUM[/video]


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice one Baz! Like grabbing Medusa by the hair!!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 26, 2013)

hahaha omg! Now that's a handful of jumping jacks! :lol:


----------



## Shaggz (Feb 27, 2013)

how the hell did ya get away with that lmao...... It looked like it was playing in fast forward and fangs were flying everywhere, yet you managed to get out without a scratch


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;7MzE0x_FOLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MzE0x_FOLo[/video]

Basicly the same video but with extra footage and stuff init.

Looks dodgy on the video but neither of the snakes heads really came close to my skin. I must admit, the snake that went over my head was pretty fit


----------



## outbackstorm (Mar 10, 2013)

Cool stripy eastern brown that I had the pleasure of photographing this morning. Interesting pattern though he was a cranky little critter!


----------



## Stuart (Mar 11, 2013)

Couple of the Pygmy Mulga I got on Sat. Need to get some more details for him, but what a stunner.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;6NTbndb_o_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NTbndb_o_E[/video]

Got some vid of this copperhead this morning at the release


----------



## Stuart (Mar 14, 2013)

Couple more of the Pygmy Mulga before release tonight. Had to wait for the blasted weather to settle before being able to send him packing. But I definitely know one of these guys are on my to get list once licensing allows.


----------



## Firepac (Mar 14, 2013)

Stunning animal and great shots.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2013)

Beautiful snake sniper.

I got some video at the release of the three snakes that were in the birdnetting.

[video=youtube;9KzBmowdtp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KzBmowdtp8[/video]

Cheers


----------



## dragon170 (Mar 20, 2013)

Interesting day yesterday, Got a call while at work, this old bloke said he had caught what he believed to be a black snake in some bird netting. Which he he had thrown over it to catch it. He thought it was smaller than it really was in a crack in some concrete in his shed. Well he rang me as soon as it got caught in the net, by the time I got there 20 mins later he had dragged it on to his nature strip. Funny thing is when I get called for black snakes I expect copperheads out here so imagine my surprise when I have a big day of firsts, First time the missus has ever come (she may never do that again) lol, first time I have ever removed a snake from netting and the first time I have ever relocated an eastern Brown. So I grabbed a few pics.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 21, 2013)

Good work Dragon170, Nice shots to

Last night I spent 2 hours getting a snake from the motor well of a car in Aspendale...what a friken nightmare.

At least the snake is ok.

You can tell Im having a hard time when I start swearing .

Night-time, no light, people and dogs walking past, making ridiculous comments and asking crazy questions..

The mosquitos were ravenous being right on the creek in Aspendale, 

Kaz got bitten on thee eyelid and the top of my head looks and feels like bubblewrap..

Yeah, it wasnt an enjoyable rescue, lol

[video=youtube;OsmmcypVjmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsmmcypVjmw[/video]


----------



## Barrett (Mar 21, 2013)

Good work Baz! ****ty situation, though at the snake is alright


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 21, 2013)

" the top of my head looks and feels like bubblewrap.." had to laugh! Nice get Baz!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 22, 2013)

This one was a bit easier
[video=youtube;wAOwx693Opg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAOwx693Opg[/video]


----------



## Stuart (Mar 22, 2013)

Awesome capture Baz.


----------



## dr_juggalo (Mar 22, 2013)

You guys do awesome work, thanks for doing the right thing


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 22, 2013)

This chunky copperhead was at a local nursery this morning

[video=youtube;5Yzgs4UEa1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Yzgs4UEa1s[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 22, 2013)

ssssnakeman said:


> This chunky copperhead was at a local nursery this morning



The release
[video=youtube;AtcQ7XtmllE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtcQ7XtmllE[/video]


----------



## Tempest404 (Mar 23, 2013)

Greenmad said:


> An EB that i removed a little while ago


man those browns look evil, great pic!!


----------



## fantapants (Mar 24, 2013)

*snake tug-o-war*

You can't force a snake in these situations so easy does it too avoid injuring or even killing the snake, it was over 35* so taking my time was torture



snake tug-o-war.MP4


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2013)

This is a great vid darren, are you entering the link into the video hole ^^

[video=youtube;DbmK6rGBa0A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbmK6rGBa0A[/video]

It really shows how you need to take care not to hurt the snake in this situation..its like playing a fish and you have to be patient


----------



## fantapants (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow i didnt expect to see this i thought it magically fixed itself, thanks heaps Baz... of all my vids this ones my favourite glad you like it mate

I've stuffed around so much i would'nt know, i think i may have neglected too use video hole and copy and paste directly inside this box... next time baz


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice pic of a copperhead taken last week by Sobrien


----------



## fantapants (Mar 29, 2013)

South Oz Tiger Snake


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 30, 2013)

Thats a pretty special tiger Darren. Is this a normal colour form for this area?


----------



## Barrett (Apr 3, 2013)

Just saw you on the 7pm project with your carpet python.


----------



## longqi (Apr 3, 2013)

Curious here
If a snake catcher catches an elapid right in the city, where is it released?
We used to release our cobras kraits and vipers a fair way out of town
But there must be browns etc in Melbourne/Sydney/Brisbane and is there any specific rule in place regarding distances?


----------



## dragon170 (Apr 3, 2013)

In Victoria it is within 5 ks not sure on other states


----------



## longqi (Apr 3, 2013)

So if you pick up a big brownie near St Kilda where do you let it go??
Same thing for browns near Centenial park Sydney?
Anywhere within 5 ks is suburbia?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 4, 2013)

As a licenced snake catcher we are legally obligated to euthanise the snake if appropiate real estate is not available.


On the subject of The Project and the recent media circus that rose around a lost python.

Here are some links to my embarassment, hope you find them...amusing

CHannel 9

Channel 9 News 2.4.13 - YouTube

Channel 10

Channel 10 News 2.4.13 - YouTube

The Project

The Project Channel 10. 2.4.13 Snake Catcher Victoria - YouTube

Ch 10 Behind the scenes

Channel 10 Filmed By Kaz. Snake Catcher Victoria Pt2 - YouTube

Ch10 behind the scene pt 1

Kazzas Ch10 footage Pt 1 Snake Catcher Victoria - YouTube

Channel 9 Behind the scenes

Snake Catcher Victoria on Channel 9 Filmed by Kaz - YouTube

The Today show

Snake Catcher Victoria on Channel 9 Filmed by Kaz - YouTube

Hope they work


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 4, 2013)

And a rescue in Pearcedale

[video=youtube;FznfEH86Vcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FznfEH86Vcc[/video]

PS, ive only been to St KIlda for translocated or pet snakes but the Yarra has many places for snakes as do the traintracks


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 27, 2013)

Coming up to the end of the season now but this old tiger was getting some sun today, before I came and ruined the poor buggers day.
[video=youtube;VhXgFWqHcdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhXgFWqHcdU[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 27, 2013)

And this copperhead got the treatment last week.
[video=youtube;KWBH0Yl9uDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWBH0Yl9uDM[/video]


----------



## geckoman1985 (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow it must give you a good feeling releasing them away from harm such stunning wilds out there


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 28, 2013)

Its a great feeling watching them go free Geckoman

[video=youtube;-MP2Do2psqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MP2Do2psqo[/video]


----------



## reptalica (Apr 29, 2013)

Geeze Baz that Tiger in Fingal was quite fiesty. Not a moments' peace for u there. Even bagging it required a couple of attempts.


----------



## longqi (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 30, 2013)

reptalica said:


> Geeze Baz that Tiger in Fingal was quite fiesty. Not a moments' peace for u there. Even bagging it required a couple of attempts.


It wasnt to bad actually mate, Ive had a lot worse ones than this.
Here is some pics that were taken by the client at Fingal.













Hey Peter, that looks like a fun job, getting an arboreal viper untangled from a vine.When i get to Bali, you can show me how it's done.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks really glad to see you there Bazz! :lol:


----------



## Stuart (Jun 10, 2013)

A quick Pygmy Mulga shot from one collected in a laundry. Stunning little girl/guy but it wasn't in the mood for some decent photos.


----------



## Firepac (Jun 22, 2013)

Got a callout this morning to an unknown snake that sunning itself on the lawn. When I got there it had 'just moved into the long grass', after a little bit of searching i saw enough to see it was an Eastern Brown but 2 attempts to catch it failed in the thick vegetation. A few hours later I got another call it was once more out sunning itself. This time it was still exposed and i decided to go for the quick grab rather than risk it getting away again as there were young children around. Apologies for the poor video but it was taken by a friend who i roped in and who not only had never used the camera but hates snakes!! I will get more video of its release and post when I get time.

[video=youtube_share;e69v37MeMOk]http://youtu.be/e69v37MeMOk[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 2, 2013)

Not an elapid but I was called out to this tree skink last week.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WubsrNoilnM]http://youtu.be/WubsrNoilnM[/video] Backpack Snake - YouTube

Callout from earlier this week


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 29, 2013)

Callout from earlier this week


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 31, 2013)

Callout from yesterday[video=youtube;S6kZazn6oXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6kZazn6oXs[/video]


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 31, 2013)

Great work Baz, as always! Never seen one in a pump before, that's a first.


----------



## getarealdog (Aug 31, 2013)

Very nice copperhead there Baz, chunky is good!


----------



## Stuart (Sep 1, 2013)

Young Death Adder removed by one of the other relocators on site. Chilled out little guy with an awesome pattern. 

He wouldn't stop moving for the camera so we only got one decent iPhone photo.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vAxzVyaGM-Y]http://youtu.be/vAxzVyaGM-Y[/video]

A little tigersnake in Langwarrin this afternoon


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 11, 2013)

Another Langwarrin tigersnake from this morning
[video=youtube_share;II9YOa_YSKI]http://youtu.be/II9YOa_YSKI[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Stuart (Sep 16, 2013)

Another Pygmy Mulga. Biggest one to date estimated 1.6m long. Relocated 8 in the past month, obviously they are waking up


----------



## reptilezac (Sep 16, 2013)

top job baz i love watching your your video when called out to get a bluetongue


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;CWit1Qai1Fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWit1Qai1Fs[/video]

A copperhead release at Mornington yesterday. 

Love the pygmy mulga, Ive never caught one,


----------



## meako (Sep 22, 2013)

As a FRNSW firey I caught a Golden Crowned Snake here in Keiraville last year. Not a major drama or anything but interesting nevertheless. This one had apparently been overcome with petrol fumes when the resident had cleaned his boat engine on the driveway. The snake was totally "out of it" unable to move properly and unable to form into a striking posture.Almost like it was drunk -really whacked. I initially thought the dog had had a go at it. When I went to bag it I could smell the petrol very strong.
I took it home and put it in a big empty fish tank in my garage planning to let it settle down or die and release it the following evening into my garden (a haven for these locals).
I thought it was probably going to die because it just wasn't right.Next night it had absconded quite neatly via the rear of the tank through the huge gap between the hood and the top of the tank. I left the door open for a week. 
My guess it was under the concrete drive when the petrol was being liberally splashed around.
cheers


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 22, 2013)

Sometimes people will try to kill snakes with petrol, and if this isn't the case, I think there are laws against washing petrol down the drain.
Good luck with the snake


----------



## meako (Sep 22, 2013)

cheers Baz. I don't think there was any bad intent .One of those dudes who didn't even know that snakes live in his garden and the nearby creek system. 
Its always "a Brownie".


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;3gBzXfSasXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gBzXfSasXQ[/video]

This is some video of a callout last week, the snake was attacked by a cat but should do ok.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 29, 2013)

Pygmy Mulga found chilling out on top of a BBQ. He rounds up to number 20 of these guys and was easily the most chilled out of any I have relocated.







Apologies for the iPhone pics.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 29, 2013)

A few from early this season in the Adelaide Hills.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 29, 2013)

Stunning iV


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;F-Y5VR4GvEA]http://youtu.be/F-Y5VR4GvEA[/video]


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 1, 2013)

When you guys tail a snake, why do you actually hold it by the tail? Wouldn't it be easier to hold it just above the cloaca. Easier for you and less painful for the snake?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 1, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> When you guys tail a snake, why do you actually hold it by the tail? Wouldn't it be easier to hold it just above the cloaca. Easier for you and less painful for the snake?



Everyone I know of tails above the cloaca, if tailing's necessary at all.


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 1, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> Everyone I know of tails above the cloaca, if tailing's necessary at all.



I saw a few photos of people holding them by the end of the tail..... Just wasn't sure if some people think that's a viable method or not. I know tailing can be quite effective in the right circumstances.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 1, 2013)

I try not to grab the tip of the tail as it does hurt the snake, imagine being swung around by your testicles, 
it may do permanent damage as well.
But if you don't want to get bitten then you try not to hurt the snake. 
This one had no tail so I didnt have to worry about that to much.
If you are in a position where you don't have enough of the tail, then let the body of the snake touch the ground to take all the weight off

[video=youtube_share;eNEonEEoLl0]http://youtu.be/eNEonEEoLl0[/video]

PS, if you guys keep bumping my threads, I have many more Youtube videos to share


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 1, 2013)

ssssnakeman said:


> I try not to grab the tip of the tail as it does hurt the snake, imagine being swung around by your testicles,
> it may do permanent damage as well.
> But if you don't want to get bitten then you try not to hurt the snake.
> This one had no tail so I didnt have to worry about that to much.
> ...



It's because of the bone structure and the weight and force it puts on the tail, yes?

I'm sure people will keep bumping your threads as I know at least I love watching your videos.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;l0AXLdliJZU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0AXLdliJZU[/video]

A beautiful copperhead, unfortunately the M.O.P filming this didn't get close enough to pick up all the colours.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 3, 2013)

You realise how lucky you are living there Baz?! Pity we're not permitted to keep a few of the stunners. Here's a big old RBB from The Hills again. Just coming up for a shed and almost pale blue sheen...lovely natured old fella too, one of life's gentlemen.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 3, 2013)

ssssnakeman said:


> Thought Id make a thread for snake catchers to show off their rescued / relocated venomous snakes.
> View attachment 180131



That copper head is gorgeous!


----------



## adderboy (Dec 3, 2013)

Snowman said:


> That copper head is gorgeous!



Yes, if only we had them here in WA... Beautiful species.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 3, 2013)

Brown-snakes are becoming more of a regular occurrence here. 
Mainly around the sandy areas near the golfcourses.
This little guy was evicted from a chook house to a more friendly setting.
[video=youtube_share;MzLxgHDIZ7A]http://youtu.be/MzLxgHDIZ7A[/video]


----------



## Stuart (Dec 16, 2013)

Another pretty little Death Adder.


----------



## Firepac (Dec 16, 2013)

[MENTION=27815]SniperCap[/MENTION] nice one mate, still waiting to get my first DA relocation.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 16, 2013)

Another texty, caught in bird netting.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 17, 2013)

What is a copperhead doing up there
[video=youtube_share;etWn4ODYjhM]http://youtu.be/etWn4ODYjhM[/video]

Great job on the brown in the birdnetting IV. Another one saved from a long and painful death

The little deathie is a cracker to SC.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 2, 2014)

New years day, 
What a great start to the year
Pricilla Queen of Devon Meadows - YouTube[video=youtube;wRgZas8qr4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRgZas8qr4M&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUBdrZuVHmRXhNMo2KH4PE6A[/video]


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 2, 2014)

Great save Barry. What were the injuries like? The dent half way down looks quite bad?


----------



## Firepac (Jan 2, 2014)

Short (2 min) video of the release of the Eastern Brown caught recently. As you can see he is calm and laid back and very tolerant of my presence allowing some close up filming.

[video=youtube;O3ZB0WvTxgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3ZB0WvTxgc[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 3, 2014)

OldestMagician said:


> Great save Barry. What were the injuries like? The dent half way down looks quite bad?



Injuries were minimal, just a few lifted scales and that was it.

She was a very healthy snake to begin with so that might have helped her survival to.

That was new years day anyway but this next video shows what I was doing Christmas day.

No rest for the wicked aye.

[video=youtube;r9dflHmcq6U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9dflHmcq6U[/video]


----------



## JPete (Jan 7, 2014)

Please keep posting them, i have watched everyone of the vids in this thread. i am from the Langy/Mornington area and i know we had RBB down at the Primary School in the 70s, teacher whacked it and it ended up in a jar, otherwise we mainly saw copperheads.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 7, 2014)

Did you get any pics of the Langy redbelly from the 70s JPete?

I know there is a good population of them thriving in Langwarrin now but 
earlier encounters would be great to confirm as well.

I have a place in Langwarrin where I can go and see tigers, copperheads and blacksnakes all together.


----------



## JPete (Jan 8, 2014)

Nah, was my primary school days, snake appears at the school, teacher whacks and it goes into a jar. Its was genuinely very black and red underneath. In those days there was a creek down the back and no houses, lots of swampy area around that is mostly gone now.

Kids would bring snakes in jars almost every Monday...it was the done thing, they would see a snake and whack it and put it in a jar of metho? and bring it to school. In the end they put a stop to bring in dead snakes, i guess some one realised that leaving a still fairly dangerous, although dead snake in the hands of primary school children was risky.

- - - Updated - - -

What is native to this area, i didnt think we had anything other than tiger, rbb and copperheads? also are you aware of non local or even exotic snakes?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 11, 2014)

I suppose small eyed snakes would also be in the Langwarrin area, 
maybe whitelipped snakes to, 
but I haven't been called out to either there.

Anyway, here is some video shot last night when a tiger snake got into a lounge room at Cape Schank.
The old dog was very lucky as its owner says the dog and the snake kissed, nose to nose, when they first met.
Could have been tragic but fortunately. a happy ending.

[video=youtube_share;gBw41e3Xioc]http://youtu.be/gBw41e3Xioc[/video]


----------



## Stuart (Feb 24, 2014)

These guys are getting more common round here. Relocated this little guy who was sitting in someones driveway last night enjoying the warmth. Always amazed at their colours, particularly when they are on the defensive.

Before annoying him



After annoying him


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 25, 2014)

Id love to get called out to a death adder, never happened to me.
I did get called out to this little girl the other day though.
[video=youtube;uute0R9j_Rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uute0R9j_Rk[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;yc9vWIyuc4Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc9vWIyuc4Y[/video]

Showing off a copperhead for the girls


----------



## zack13 (Mar 24, 2014)

Geez that tiger was bloody huge. As always nice work keep it up love watching the videos.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;gE0QBhz0c38]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE0QBhz0c38[/video]

Here is two huge tigers Zack


----------



## longqi (Mar 27, 2014)

how about

"Weve got a funny looking tree python in the car park"?????


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 28, 2014)

longqi said:


> how about
> 
> "Weve got a funny looking tree python in the car park"?????


WOW Peter, Loving these kings.
I cant wait to see these guys up close when I pull my finger out and go for a holiday.
Anyway, this is one of two tigers Ive removed from this tack shed in two weeks. 
The shed was full of mice and tigersnakes are coming from all around as word gets out.
[video=youtube;lJKd3sMcC-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJKd3sMcC-Y[/video]


----------



## Firepac (Apr 25, 2014)

Relocated this little guy from the local nursing home where he was terrorising the oldies


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful pics David, wish all terrorists were this cute.
Another day, another copperhead down here though.

[video=youtube;kVq0hiaSLqU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVq0hiaSLqU[/video]


----------



## mania (Jun 25, 2014)

that tiger you got on the hook looks nice.


----------



## beastcreature (Jun 25, 2014)

The way you approached the cat issue was very diplomatic Barry, nice to see.


----------



## longqi (Jun 26, 2014)

Soon you will see us using a different bag




not as small as it looks in the last photo


----------



## Robynne (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi. You guys know what your talking about. Could you id this snake for me please.


----------



## jase75 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Robynne, its a Keelback.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 4, 2014)

Another day, another copperhead

[video=youtube;v9ns8VD4414]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9ns8VD4414[/video]


----------



## Robynne (Jul 5, 2014)

thank you.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 13, 2014)

These guys haven't seemed to slow down over the cooler season. 

He wanted to show off before he went on his way.


----------



## Firepac (Sep 7, 2014)

Short video of an Eastern Brown released today. He has quite a few tics around his neck/head area and a few more along his body.

[video=youtube;rQ2RoLqcEGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ2RoLqcEGU[/video]


----------



## Firepac (Sep 27, 2014)

Another Eastern Brown caught and released today.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 25, 2015)

A few more from this year and late last.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 27, 2015)

Brown snake making me work for it.


[video=youtube_share;7AooWydMuAg]http://youtu.be/7AooWydMuAg[/video]


----------



## adderboy (Jan 27, 2015)

Reassuring to see that are still some adders left up there, SniperCap. I haven't been to the top end for a while, but all I hear is doom about adders and king browns.

Simon


----------



## Stuart (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not sure on the mainland [MENTION=1948]adderboy[/MENTION] and I really hope it's not as bad as they say, but we have been lucky here to not have Cane Toads. Plenty of adders still to be found around here luckily. 

Stu


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 28, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;nk5aIR-LuLA]http://youtu.be/nk5aIR-LuLA[/video]

Nice tiger and nice people, always a bonus


----------



## Firepac (Aug 28, 2016)

Thought it was about time this thread was revived. Here's a couple of relocations from the last week. Unfortunately I didn't relocate the Taipan only photograph it on release.


----------



## Repliz (Sep 13, 2016)

This is by far the best thread in the world! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Firepac (Sep 25, 2016)

A healthy Eastern Brown relocated from an backpackers' resort in Airlie Beach


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 11, 2018)

Local tigersnake


----------



## vampstorso (May 11, 2018)

Great to see you here, Barry!


----------

